# Iron Man -vs- DBZverse



## Federer (Sep 7, 2010)

Tony Stark is going to [try] eliminate every character of the DBZverse. Battle takes place in Marvel earth. 

Location: Marvel Earth
Knowledge: none to DBZ characters, Tony only knows he's going to take on superhumans
Prep: 1 year for Tony, none to DBZ characters
Mindset: IC, but both sides will try and eliminate each other

Tony Stark can only use his own resources, which means, powerful resources which he can acces, without needing somebody else's help. 


Can he solo it?


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2010)

Your kidding right?  Rape thread for obvious reasons.......


----------



## Federer (Sep 7, 2010)

Foxve said:


> Your kidding right?  Rape thread for obvious reasons.......



Care to elaborate? 



1234567890 said:


> Could he build a suit capable of withstanding planetary destruction in a year's time?



You can always check up his respect thread.


----------



## Bart (Sep 7, 2010)

Tony dies a most painful death 

Maybe with Hulkbuster armour or if it was solely against Goku, but against the entire Dragonball Z Universe? Even with 1 year prep time I still doubt it; his intelligence is not on the same level as the likes of Batman or Reed.

In all seriousness 23rd Budokai Krillin would end Iron Man in an instant.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Care to elaborate?



Almost _any_ fighter from DBZ could beat iron-man.  Watch or read the sayian saga and freiza saga then tell me can he live through a planet buster or muilti-planet buster? And show proof.....


----------



## Federer (Sep 7, 2010)

Foxve said:


> Almost _any_ fighter from DBZ could beat iron-man.  Watch or read the sayian saga and freiza saga then tell me can he live through a planet buster or muilti-planet buster? And show proof.....



First of all, I'm giving Tony preparation time, he knows he's up against 'superhuman', second, the man has tanked hits from Namor, Hulk, Thor and many more class 100 opponents, third his suit can absorb energy, plus he makes tons of weapons for S.H.I.E.L.D. and is a member of the Avengers.

He has faced far more powerful enemies than any DB character. 

But if you know nothing about Iron Man, why reply?

And I just want to know whether Tony can accomplish this.



Bart said:


> Tony dies a most painful death
> 
> Maybe with Hulkbuster armour or if it was solely against Goku, but against the entire Dragonball Z Universe? Even with 1 year prep time I still doubt it; his intelligence is not on the same level as the likes of Batman or *Reed*.
> 
> In all seriousness 23rd Budokai Krillin would end Iron Man in an instant.



He beat Reed in a chess game.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> First of all, I'm giving Tony preparation time, he knows he's up against 'superhuman', second, the man has tanked hits from Namor, Hulk, Thor and many more class 100 opponents, third his suit can absorb energy, plus he makes tons of weapons for S.H.I.E.L.D. and is a member of the Avengers.
> 
> He has faced far more powerful enemies than any DB character.
> 
> ...



I'm sure every manmade armor,suit,weapon,etc. with absorbing abilites has a limit that would could be reached by just nappa or bwe. Also, who even said they _all_ have to use energy attacks to blow up a planet? And still don't see any proof btw.......


----------



## Federer (Sep 7, 2010)

Foxve said:


> I'm sure every manmade armor,suit,weapon,etc. with absorbing abilites has a limit that would could be reached by the nappa or bwe. Also, who even said they _all_ have to use energy attacks to blow up a planet? And still don't see any proof btw.......



I gave a link to the respect thread. 

Surely that should be sufficient to give anyone an idea of what he's capable of.


----------



## Chronos (Sep 7, 2010)

You're kidding me ,right? Iron man couldn't beat Broly led alone the entire DBZverse and even if he created a super weapon Goku would just charge the Spirit Bomb while the other characters back him up.


----------



## Federer (Sep 7, 2010)

Lord Chrono said:


> You're kidding me ,right? Iron man couldn't beat Broly led alone the entire DBZverse and even if he created a super weapon Goku would just charge the Spirit Bomb while the other characters back him up.



Broly is filler.

I meant only canon characters, and Tony is a 'good guy', so the spirit bomb won't work. Seriously guys, come up with better arguments, I need more details.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 7, 2010)

I made a thread a few months ago which was 'Iron Man vs Goku', it was determined that the two were evenly matched.  

Basically without prep Iron Man is sodomized but with prep I don't know? What's he going to come up with that can take down the stronger Buu's for instance? 

What kind of things can Tony do with prep? A whole years prep might be too much.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 7, 2010)

He could just bust out the Reality Gem.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2010)

Fat buu turns him into a jawbreaker......


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 7, 2010)

Foxve said:


> Fat buu turns him into a jawbreaker......



His suit has defenses against transmutation. Don't talk about what you don't know about.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> His suit has defenses against transmutation. Don't talk about what you don't know about.



Everything has a limit.(if it didn't it wouldn't be in the battledome ( i.e inyuhasa's medo)) Some charaters in other verses are so strong it doesn't even matter the abilites......


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes it does, because he has resisted transmutation before. He's also fought people stronger than anyone in DBZ, like Thanos.


----------



## Federer (Sep 7, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> He could just bust out the Reality Gem.



He has acces to it?

And if so, can he solo with it?



> Everything has a limit. Some charaters in other verses are so strong it doesn't even matter......



Dude, don't respond in this thread, if you know nothing about comicbook Iron Man, I already gave you a link of his respect thread, but you don't know much about him, how can you come up with a decision?


----------



## Cooler (Sep 7, 2010)

There's no need for tramutation seeing as in a straight fight Iron Man won't be beating all of DB combined. They've got not way around the reality gem though...


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 7, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> He has acces to it?



Ever since the Illuminati got the gems



> And if so, can he solo with it?



Depends if he can use it without killing himself.


----------



## Federer (Sep 7, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Ever since the Illuminati got the gems
> 
> 
> 
> Depends if he can use it without killing himself.



Thanos could use them all without much trouble, but a 'weak' user can be killed?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 7, 2010)

Using all of the gems at once in the IG is easy for anyone, since the Mind and Soul gems give them the intelligence and wisdom to use the properly. Using the Reality Gem by itself is very dangerous if you don't know what you're doing. Even Thanos was afraid to use it (although he did use it once, and didn't seem to have any trouble doing so).


----------



## Cooler (Sep 7, 2010)

What chance does Iron Man have without the Reality Gem then?


----------



## Federer (Sep 7, 2010)

He made a gamma bomb and has killed the Hulk, it's in the respect thread. Don't know whether it's canon, anyone more info?

As the main supplier for the S.H.I.E.L.D. for example he should have access to the most lethal weapons on the planet.


----------



## Es (Sep 7, 2010)

Doesn't the current Iron Man Armor have the power equivalent to a star or something in the like? 

Or he could just use one of the Infinity Gems as Mike stated


----------



## Cooler (Sep 7, 2010)

Es said:


> Doesn't the current Iron Man Armor have the power of a star or something in the like?



Yes but that's nothing compared to output of a planet buster. Output of a star doesn't equal 'star buster'.


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 7, 2010)

goku stomps


----------



## Federer (Sep 7, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> goku stomps





Thank you for ignoring everything, Goku ain't stomping shit.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 7, 2010)

Ironman vs Goku was done and it was established Goku would get horribly murdered by someone FTL with time travel, teleporting, counters for teleport, energy absorption and several other H4X. Yeah EM was being nice by saying they were even but with abilities like that he'd solo any character one on one atleast.

EDIT
Link removed

He has FTL speed in an armor inferior to his Extremis



> Considering Extremis gave him a huge boost in speed and reaction time and his new armor is even better, I would say yes. His brain runs faster than a supercomputer, he was able to track signals working on an attosecond timescale (an attosecond is 1/1000000000000000000th of a second)






> Tony has tech that can track teleportation, as well as teleportation tech himself. Not to mention his own time machine which has been shown incorporated into his armor. His armor also has defenses that activate automatically regardless of his will





> He's taken hits from Thor, Hulk, Sentry, Surfer, all of the top tiers. He survived the aforementioned black hole bomb, and a blast from Mandarin that was said to "tear through the fabric of creation", whatever that means.
> 
> Also I notice we are treating Tony purely on the defensive in this thread, when he has many options for offense as well, that would give Goku trouble.
> 
> ...



Yes this is not debating but I trust EM enough. He also has spider sense thanks to data based on Spiderman. Sorry too much, giving him one year prep makes this lol worthy.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2010)

With one year of prep and no regards for colateral damage would result in Iron Man destroying the planet's every molecule and identity 386 times over throughout the entire space-time continum


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2010)

Also, Clone Thor Squads


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Sep 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Also, Clone Thor Squads



I know he can win, but how does he do this


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Also, Clone Thor Squads





Also, any excuse to post this:


And im going to go with Tony on this one.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Sep 7, 2010)

I find these threads could be very helpful 

if anyone knows of other threads


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 7, 2010)

is it the whole verse at once or one on one?


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2010)

Just reburshed up on my ironman history, and although i'll admit he's stronger than most give him credit for, he's still no match for the DBZverse.......


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 7, 2010)

Foxve said:


> Just reburshed up on my ironman history, and although i'll admit he's stronger than most give him credit for, he's still no match for the DBZverse.......



He is with 1 year of prep.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> He is with 1 year of prep.



Look I get that he has a year of prep. But even with that he still has no chance. I see that iron man can absorb energy, however he is using a . One or muliti planet busting punches would destroy it......  

His only chance is the reality gem....


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 7, 2010)

Or using nanotech, black holes, an army of robot suits, mental waves across the whole planet, dimensional tech - there's a bunch he could do.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Or using nanotech, black holes, an army of robot suits, mental waves across the whole planet, dimensional tech - there's a bunch he could do.



Nano- they die just by them powering up

Black hole- any DBZ fighter of gotinks (can't remember his name) Super sayian 3 level or higher destroys it with a scream song or just instant transmission to another galaxiy or a kai planet

army of robot suits- self-expanatory (beats them at insane speeds with their fists)

Mental waves- Like i said in an earlier post, some fighters in DBZ are just so strong that some abilites like this don't affect them in any way

Dimensional tech- just like black holes, scream song

When Iron man get's to the mid-high teir's he has no hope....


----------



## Es (Sep 7, 2010)

Foxve said:


> Nano- they die just by them powering up
> 
> Black hole- any DBZ fighter of gotinks (can't remember his name) Super sayian 3 level or higher destroys it with a scream song or just instant transmission to another galaxiy or a kai planet
> 
> ...


lol, you seriously think DBZ characters are blackhole busters?
Also they aren't run of the mill robots, there clones of Thor


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2010)

Es said:


> lol, you seriously think DBZ characters are blackhole busters?
> Also they aren't run of the mill robots, there clones of Thor



Look up Scream song.....

I'll come back and debate this some more later.......


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 7, 2010)

Foxve said:


> Nano- they die just by them powering up



Nanotech would disassemble them from inside out. Goku died from a virus.



> Black hole- any DBZ fighter of gotinks (can't remember his name) Super sayian 3 level or higher destroys it with a scream song or just instant transmission to another galaxiy or a kai planet





Do you even know what a black hole is or how it works? It can't be destroyed unless you have serious reality warping. Opening a portal to another dimension is hardly the same thing. The gravitational shear and time dilation would tear apart their atoms.



> army of robot suits- self-expanatory (beats them at insane speeds with their fists)



Except no, since each would would be at least as powerful as his is with all of the same tricks and abilities.



> Mental waves- Like i said in an earlier post, some fighters in DBZ are just so strong that some abilites like this don't affect them in any way



Bullshit. They have no resistance to real mindrape.



> Dimensional tech- just like black holes, scream song



That's going to stop them from having each atom in their bodies randomly deposited a different dimension?



> When Iron man get's to the mid-high teir's he has no hope....



Stop trolling.


----------



## Es (Sep 7, 2010)

Foxve said:


> Look up Scream song.....
> 
> I'll come back and debate this some more later.......


I can't wait


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 7, 2010)

He's confusing the ability to open a portal from one dimension to another (in the exact same spot where there had been a portal for who-knows-how-long, so it was probably just reopening it) with the ability to actually deal with the time dilation and gravitational effects of a black hole, which would tear their bodies apart at the subatomic level and make it impossible for them to do anything since they would be frozen in time past the event horizon.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 7, 2010)

Goodbye Tony Stark. You chose the wrong fight


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 7, 2010)

lol at the DBZ wank. Implying their immune to mindrape or that they can blitz someone who has lightspeed+ armor or just power up and destroy things on a nanotech level.


----------



## Orion (Sep 7, 2010)

Iron man has absorbed attacks from the SS before your nuts if you think DBZ chars would be a problem.


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 7, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Thank you for ignoring everything, Goku ain't stomping shit.



Oh sorry, Goku wins***.

my bad


----------



## Akatora (Sep 7, 2010)

What would cretin or whatever the mater the black cube was made off in DBz be equalized to in Marvel?


Link removed


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 7, 2010)

The sword broke when trying to cut that stuff. It was stated to be the hardest. And it wouldn't be "equalized" to anything, as we know practically nothing about it.


----------



## MarySassy (Sep 7, 2010)

IIRC Its only said to be the hardest substance in the universe but it hasn't shown anything to make it be considered stronger than something in another fiction.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 7, 2010)

Ignoring the Tony vs. DBZverse aspect of this thread, I just want to know...is there anyone who believes that there is any one being in the dbverse that could take Extremis/Bleeding edge Tony?



nadinkrah said:


> Oh sorry, Goku wins***.
> 
> my bad



Adorable.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Sep 8, 2010)

I dont remember much but is Iron Man capable of withstanding Planatery level attacks


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 8, 2010)

Did...did someone just say DBZ can now bust a black hole?


----------



## Stermor (Sep 8, 2010)

just a few questions.. 

does dbz also get prep time?? 

if they do gotenks gohan vegita goku buu going potara fusion... would likely destroy planets by simply powering up.... 

how would tony counter reality warping of the dragonballz? 

and can iron man withstand the absorbtion of buu ? vegetto could through sheer power.. but ironman himself is a human and way weaker.. while the suit makes him stronger buu doesn't seem to care about clothes....


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 8, 2010)

Foxve said:


> Look I get that he has a year of prep. But even with that he still has no chance. I see that iron man can absorb energy, however he is using a .* One or muliti planet busting punches would destroy it......
> *
> His only chance is the reality gem....



I'm sorry WHAT? when were DBZ characters physically anywhere near as strong as gladiator and thanos?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Sep 8, 2010)

DBZ wankers....


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 8, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Location: Marvel Earth
> Prep: 1 year for Tony, none to DBZ characters



......................................


----------



## Stermor (Sep 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> ......................................



oops that what you get for reading before breakfast posting after breakfast


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> With one year of prep and no regards for colateral damage would result in Iron Man destroying the planet's every molecule and identity 386 times over throughout the entire space-time continum
> 
> Also, Clone Thor Squads



Nobody listens to banhammer....



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I know he can win, but how does he do this



he's got extensive Thor's DNA samples, he's got an ultron matrix, he's got the plans and schematics from the last clone thor, what's stopping him?


----------



## MisterShin (Sep 8, 2010)

How is Tony beating Buu?
Buu requires a very powerful spiritual attack to kill him or he wont die.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 8, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> How is Tony beating Buu?
> Buu requires a very powerful spiritual attack to kill him or he wont die.



no he doesn't. stop spouting obviously false crap. goku and vegeta said goku could have destroyed kid buu either with fusion or if goku was a full power ssj3 ( like if he was able to power up enough). buu's regeneration isn't even atomic or cellular. and it has a limit. super buu's regeneration has a limit as well. SSJ3 gotenks was about to kill him, same way if chou gohan had kept on punching and beating on super buu buu woulda died too.

the buu's and cell can be beaten without spiritual or energy attacks.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

The clone Thors are nothing to worry about;

1) They won't each have a Mjolnir so that limits their abilities.
2) Hercules beat the Thor clone so I doubt a squad of them is going to be able to match the Z fighters who are a lot faster than Hercules.


----------



## Fang (Sep 8, 2010)

Not like current Hercules beats God killers or beings above the Herald class. Oh wait he does.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

Either way the Thor clone doesn't have any feats to put it on the real Thor's level does it?


----------



## Es (Sep 8, 2010)

Cooler said:


> Either way the Thor clone doesn't have any feats to put it on the real Thor's level does it?


It doesn't matter if he does or doesn't anyways since he probably doesn't even need one to beat DBZ verse.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 8, 2010)

Cooler said:


> The clone Thors are nothing to worry about;
> 
> 1) They won't each have a Mjolnir so that limits their abilities.
> 2) Hercules beat the Thor clone so I doubt a squad of them is going to be able to match the Z fighters who are a lot faster than Hercules.



being faster than hercules and being STRONGER than hercules is quite different.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> being faster than hercules and being STRONGER than hercules is quite different.



If they're faster then they can just use their big ki attacks.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 8, 2010)

Even if you're right about the first one, the second one makes no sense since Hercules is a powerhourse who gets all his myth feats and his rival is the real Thor who could fight the Midgard serpant the World serpant who was the size of Earth and could crush it by constricting around it, marvel Thor gets his myth feats too. So unless the Z fighters are like that lol no. Being faster and being stronger are two different things.

EDIT What?Who are you talking about?


----------



## MisterShin (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> no he doesn't. stop spouting obviously false crap. goku and vegeta said goku could have destroyed kid buu either with fusion or if goku was a full power ssj3 ( like if he was able to power up enough). buu's regeneration isn't even atomic or cellular. and it has a limit. super buu's regeneration has a limit as well. SSJ3 gotenks was about to kill him, same way if chou gohan had kept on punching and beating on super buu buu woulda died too.
> 
> the buu's and cell can be beaten without spiritual or energy attacks.


Nah your wrong. 
Buu would not have died it Gohan or anyone kept on punching Buu, he easily regened from vapour particles. 

I highly doubt anyone can punch something into nothingness.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

When did I say anyone in DB was stronger than Hercules? I said they're faster than he is, is that not the case...


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 8, 2010)

lol considering some jabroni like Gero who was making street level androids like 8, was able to come up with androids that could actually rival the Z fighters just with in a 10 year span, I think Ironman would be able to make androids that could rival the Z fighters.

Also keep in mind that it's not like every Z fighter would be of use. Ironman really just has to focus on 5, and even then Ironman isn't going to fight them all at once, he would hunt them down. If anything, he would probably poison them or use some type of mind control to turn them against each other.

With one year of prep against an enemy who is completly ignorant to Starks existence, Ironman has the resources to do what ever the hell he wants.


----------



## Wutani (Sep 8, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> Nah your wrong.
> Buu would not have died it Gohan or anyone kept on punching Buu, he easily regened from vapour particles.
> 
> I highly doubt anyone can punch something into nothingness.



Im pretty sure an IMP from Flash would turn an ordinary human into nothing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 8, 2010)

No you're logic for saying a Thor clone lost to Hercules therefore they can beat it because they're faster makes no sense. I don't know whose faster between Hercules or DBZ characters since I have'nt read much comics with him in them. I was commenting on the second part of your post. 

I'm not bothered about the Thor clones since that was never my argument, he'd do fine with everything else I mentioned and he already has that armor, one year of prep to upgrade his armor is a horrible stomp since he already has lightspeed and practically every H4X needed for these characters already.


----------



## MisterShin (Sep 8, 2010)

Its a shame Kami can posses Ironman, has Ironman got anything to stop this.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No you're logic for saying a Thor clone lost to Hercules therefore they can beat it because they're faster makes no sense. I don't know whose faster between Hercules or DBZ characters since I have'nt read much comics with him in them. I was commenting on the second part of your post.
> 
> I'm not bothered about the Thor clones since that was never my argument, he'd do fine with everything else I mentioned and he already has that armor, one year of prep to upgrade his armor is a horrible stomp since he already has lightspeed and practically every H4X needed for these characters already.



Why does it make no sense? 

Thor clone lost to Hercules, the DBZ characters are faster and are planet busters, the Thor clone has nothing which points to planet level durability he therefore dies a quick death. It makes perfect sense.

A years prep for Tony is way way too much I agree with that but is Iron Man even consistantly light speed?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

Hercules is the God of Strength. The prince of Power.
The world was getting knocked out of orbit out of his arm wrestling.
Don't go downplaying him. You're gonna lose.
And that clone thor kicks the crap out of high asgardians. Even the real Thor had serious problems with him and God knows where his power level is at these days.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> Its a shame Kami can posses Ironman, has Ironman got anything to stop this.



No telepathic or posession attack is getting through his armor


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 8, 2010)

No because Hercules is a class 100 the guy who could hold the world, cause the axis of the Earth to tilt in an arm wrestling match with Thor who himself fought a planetary sized serpant. Class 100s in marvel like Hulk can punch out an asteroid twice the size of Earth, Hercules and Thor do go toe to toe with him. The God of strength should'nt be sold short, his punches hit as hard as many DBZ character's energy attacks.

Ironman's armor is lightspeed, it depends on his armor. If an armor is lightspeed then that armor can move at lightspeed. Ironman's powers are based on his different armors so that inconsistent argument does'nt work here.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Hercules is the God of Strength. The prince of Power.
> The world was getting knocked out of orbit out of his arm wrestling.
> Don't go downplaying him. You're gonna lose.
> And that clone thor kicks the crap out of high asgardians. Even the real Thor had serious problems with him and God knows where his power level is at these days.



When did the Clone Thor fight with the real Thor?

And I'm not downplaying Hercules, I never said anyone in DB was physically a match for him. I just meant if he can tag Clone Thor then the DBZ'ers are going to be able to hit him with things like destructo disk etc...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2010)

Dear sweet mother of god, Tony rapes. And has nobody mentioned his Bleeding Edge armor, which supposed to outclass the Extremis?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 8, 2010)

It was mentioned and yes it's rape. No the point was'nt Hercules vs DB since I cannot comment too much on him outside what comics I've read, the point was his physical attacks hit just as hard as many of their energy attacks so if someone can take  a few hits from him then don't think it's going to be do easy to take out an army of such characters. Now I know nothing about Thor clones and their durability so I'm not commenting on that being able to tank planet busters since I don't know how many hits one can take from Herc.  I was correcting you on your thinking.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It was mentioned and yes it's rape. No the point was'nt Hercules vs DB since I cannot comment too much on him outside what comics I've read, the point was his physical attacks hit just as hard as many of their energy attacks so if someone can take  a few hits from him then don't think it's going to be do easy to take out an army of such characters. Now I know nothing about Thor clones and their durability so I'm not commenting on that being able to tank planet busters since I don't know how many hits one can take from Herc.  I was correcting you on your thinking.



I know how strong Hercules is and if you read my posts carefully I didn't bring his strength into disrepute. I stated he was slower than the DBZ characters, you bringing up his strength feats doesn't prove me wrong does it?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

hercules punches this shit out of gods who are usualy around and above herlad class, which is superman's and makes this a superman vs goku thread.
Which always in rape in favor of Kal-El


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

Cooler said:


> When did the Clone Thor fight with the real Thor?



In Siege and a bit after


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> hercules punches this shit out of gods who are usualy around and above herlad class, which is superman's and makes this a superman vs goku thread.
> Which always in rape in favor of Kal-El



Except Hercules isn't FTL like Superman is...



Banhammer said:


> In Siege and a bit after



I've actually got that but haven't got round to reading it yet.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

He's Godspeed. Things like speed hardly matter to a god, the plot does. He's tagged the sentry who used to go to the sun or to Saturn in a couple of seconds to solve any given problem, and Thor who has more than plenty feats for ftl


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

Well seeing as PIS is off he's not tagging the DBZ crew, the guy's had trouble tagging people far slower than the top tiers in DB before. It's not like he has independent FTL speed feats of his own right?

Besides that the OBD agreed that Goku would beat Hercules only last year.

Link removed


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

Cooler said:


> Well seeing as PIS is off he's not tagging the DBZ crew, the guy's had trouble tagging people far slower than the top tiers in DB before. It's not like he has independent FTL speed feats of his own right?
> 
> Besides that the OBD agreed that Goku would beat Hercules only last year.
> 
> Link removed



no. No we didn't. That's not what it says there at all. Specially if he has adamantine mace, then he can take on goku even with ki blasts.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> no. No we didn't. That's not what it says there at all. Specially if he has adamantine mace, then he can take on goku even with ki blasts.



The gist of the thread is that Hercules could rip Goku in half with his strength but only if Goku decides to go H2H with him.

What's stopping Goku from teleporting behind Hercules and using a destructo disk?

Anyway we're off topic.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol @ destructo disk giving Hercules a scratch.


And people in that thread were wrong.  Hercules can punt any ki blasts back at goku with his adamantine mace, so he'll have to go h2h and Hercules casually splaters him with a slap


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 8, 2010)

ss4 toooo strong


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Lol @ destructo disk giving Hercules a scratch.
> 
> 
> And people in that thread were wrong.  Hercules can punt any ki blasts back at goku with his adamantine mace, so he'll have to go h2h and Hercules casually splaters him with a slap



So Hercules is going to shrug off a destructo disk?  ok then.

That's if he see's the attack coming


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

World War Hulk could destroy tectonic plaque by just walking a couple of steps.
He went all out on hercules and he just gave him bruises and a bleed.
Yes, I think Hercules could neglect fucking "destructo disk" if he wanted


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

Planet busting ki attacks > wrecking tectonic plates.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

Really? Is that really the argument you're going with?


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Really? Is that really the argument you're going with?



You've given absolutely no reason why Hercules could tank a destructo disk, non atall. 

WWH's footsteps were threatening to sink the eastern seaboard IIRC and that's a lot of strength but at the same time that doesn't mean Hercules could tank a Destructo Disk just because he wasn't splattered by the Hulk.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 8, 2010)

and DBZ characters are hurt by far less physical strength than what hercules possesses. are you kidding me?


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> and DBZ characters are hurt by far less physical strength than what hercules possesses. are you kidding me?



No ones arguing that Hercules isn't physically much stronger than anyone in DBZ. The argument is whether or not Hercules could tag them and whether or not he's going to be severely injured by a Destructo Disk.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 8, 2010)

nonononono you don't get it. he took hits from world war fucking hulk. you KNOW how strong he is. Cell took kuririn's kienzan without it doing shit to him, but cell is hurt by less physically powerful hits from people like ssj1 goku. if hercules is physically stronger than what can hurt cell, someone who is unfased by a kienzan, then he should be able to tank it too. or slap it back with adamantium mace, whichever.

also thor has multiple FTL feats, like, decently plentiful.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ironman has 1 year of prep?  He pretty much takes this anyway he sees fit.

Ironman only loses if he goes easy on his prep because his knowledge is "superhuman" fighters and takes it too lightly.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> nonononono you don't get it. he took hits from world war fucking hulk. you KNOW how strong he is. Cell took kuririn's kienzan without it doing shit to him, but cell is hurt by less physically powerful hits from people like ssj1 goku. if hercules is physically stronger than what can hurt cell, someone who is unfased by a kienzan, then he should be able to tank it too. or slap it back with adamantium mace, whichever.
> 
> also thor has multiple FTL feats, like, decently plentiful.



Cell tanking the Destructo Disk is filler. 

When did I say Thor wasn't FTL?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

Hercules powerscales with Thor in just about every aspect short of storm and earth manipulation


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Hercules powerscales with Thor in just about every aspect short of storm and earth manipulation



So he has multiple FTL feats?


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 8, 2010)

Cooler said:


> Cell tanking the Destructo Disk is filler.
> 
> When did I say Thor wasn't FTL?



wow really  ? damn I need to read the manga again then. It kinda goes downhill for me quality wise after the freeza arc.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> wow really  ? damn I need to read the manga again then. It kinda goes downhill for me quality wise after the freeza arc.



There's also DBZ Kai which follows the manga more closely and no fillers. Although I don't know how far it's in. IIRC, they just started to fight Frieza.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

The Freeza arc is the best, the Cell Arc has some good parts but the Buu Arc was a let down.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 8, 2010)

basch71 said:


> There's also DBZ Kai which follows the manga more closely and no fillers. Although I don't know how far it's in. IIRC, they just started to fight Frieza.



it still has filler. king vegeta blows up planets and stuff like he did in original filler.


----------



## Wutani (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> it still has filler. king vegeta blows up planets and stuff like he did in original filler.



This is true, it just has less complete filler episodes, the filler segments within episodes are still there.


----------



## Thor (Sep 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Hercules powerscales with Thor in just about every aspect short of storm and earth manipulation



Pretty much



Cooler said:


> So he has multiple FTL feats?



He has reacted to characters that can move FTL. Weather they were moving FTL can be debated.


Regardless I don't see Iron Man beating the whole verse. So what if he took hits from WWH. IIRC he only took 4 hit's before his suit was utterly destroyed.


----------



## Norrin04 (Sep 8, 2010)

basch71 said:


> There's also DBZ Kai which follows the manga more closely and no fillers. Although I don't know how far it's in. IIRC, they just started to fight Frieza.



Actually DBZ Kai is up to the Cell Saga,specifically when Goku wakes up from his heart virus.I think only the dub is up to Frieza.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Regardless I don't see Iron Man beating the whole verse. So what if he took hits from WWH. IIRC he only took 4 hit's before his suit was utterly destroyed.



IIRC the building the Hulk was pummeling Iron Man on actually survived the encounter, so much for sinking the eastern seaboard and holding tectonic plates together lol.


----------



## Takuza (Sep 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> His suit has defenses against transmutation. Don't talk about what you don't know about.



Being kinda of a jerk there Mike.


Tony gets raped for obvious reasons.


----------



## Es (Sep 8, 2010)

Cooler said:


> IIRC the building the Hulk was pummeling Iron Man on actually survived the encounter, so much for sinking the eastern seaboard and holding tectonic plates together lol.


Wut   . 

It showed it when it was fucking collapsing dude.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 8, 2010)

Es said:


> Wut   .
> 
> It showed it when it was fucking collapsing dude.



You're right it did collapse, my bad. That's still not saying much though considering the Hulk hit Tony with a double axehandle and the building didn't implode.

Damn inconsistancy.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

Hulk jeoperdizes planetary crust structure again by walking just last month


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2010)

Norrin04 said:


> Actually DBZ Kai is up to the Cell Saga,specifically when Goku wakes up from his heart virus.I think only the dub is up to Frieza.



Really? I'm just saying since I don't really follow Kai since it's mostly the same scenes I already saw years ago.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 8, 2010)

So can Tony realistically come up with all this stuff in a year? As in, having a suit that incorporates Hulk-busting defenses, extremis speed, nanites, black-hole manipulation, etc, all in a year?

I always remember him spending weeks in the garage just to add a new toy to his standard suit.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

I could come up with it in whatever long the plot requires him to come up with it.
Remember when he made an armor out of a cave with a box of scraps during secret invasion?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I could come up with it in whatever long the plot requires him to come up with it.
> Remember when he made an armor out of a cave with a box of scraps during secret invasion?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtntTvuv8Aw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thor (Sep 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Hulk jeoperdizes planetary crust structure again by walking just last month



What does that have to do with Iron Man? When WWH fought Iron Man he obviously wasn't at those strength levels.

People also forget that Iron Man's suits run on limited energy. Iron Man's Hulk Buster, Thor Buster and even extremis run out of energy pretty quickly. It took Thor 1 casual thunderbolt and tap of his hammer to deplete the Extremis Amor of all its energy, infact it messed it up so badly that it caused a total system failure, keep in mind that Thor was using far below "planet busting" energy. Iron Man's armor also couldn't react to a lightning from Thor even though his armor sensed the energy 4 seconds earlier. Iron Man is being wanked to infinity here.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

Current Tony is on alot more juice, but thing is, no one cares about the hulkbuster armor. Hulk was being presented in relationship to hercules which was being presented in relationship to Clone Thor.
The plan is Tony making a Clone Thor squad with his year of prep which will promply sodomize the DBZ verse.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 8, 2010)

Cooler said:


> IIRC the building the Hulk was pummeling Iron Man on actually survived the encounter, so much for sinking the eastern seaboard and holding tectonic plates together lol.



Because it's not like anyone in DBZ was ever hurt by a blast or punch that did negligible damage to the area around it, right?

Honestly, the double standards espoused by DBZtards are so pathetic. There are maybe half a dozen feats in the entire manga that reach the planetary range, the rest of the time they're hurt by attacks less powerful than what the modern military can dish out. Yet everyone assumes they can simply casually crank out planetbusters. Yet whenever an American comic character is shown to have planetary feats, DBZtards say they don't count because of *insert low showing here*.



Takuza said:


> Being kinda of a jerk there Mike.
> 
> 
> Tony gets raped for obvious reasons.



Wrong, he solos this casually if he is given use of his prep. What's to stop him from using his time machine (yes, he has one), to kill them all as babies?


----------



## Thor (Sep 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Current Tony is on alot more juice, but thing is, no one cares about the hulkbuster armor. Hulk was being presented in relationship to hercules which was being presented in relationship to Clone Thor.
> The plan is Tony making a Clone Thor squad with his year of prep which will promply sodomize the DBZ verse.



Ragnarok didn't have the strength to put a class 40 Volstagg down Ragnarok was defeated easily by an extremely exhausted Thor. 


Ragnarok is so below Thor it's not even funny. 50 Ragnaroks don't even amount to one Android 17.

Anyways Tony couldn't build Clor on his own, he needed Pym and The Nazi scientist and the cost to make Clor was so expensive and hard that IIRC only 2 were made.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2010)

It had nothing to do with the cost, and while development had assistance, the development stage is now done. Stark has the schematics and the DNA code, he needs only to replicate it.
And Ragnarok was kicking Volstag, a High asgardian around, but of course he got beat by Thor.
He's always been known to only output 30% of thor's estimated power but with none of his restraint. So while he's not killing Fenrir or holding up the world snake, a squad of them easily wipes through Dragon Ball


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 8, 2010)

Wasn't the version that fought Volstagg weakened?


----------



## Thor (Sep 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It had nothing to do with the cost, and while development had assistance, the development stage is now done. Stark has the schematics and the DNA code, he needs only to replicate it.
> And Ragnarok was kicking Volstag, a High asgardian around, but of course he got beat by Thor.
> He's always been known to only output 30% of thor's estimated power but with none of his restraint. So while he's not killing Fenrir or holding up the world snake, a squad of them easily wipes through Dragon Ball



Volstagg is not a high Asgardian. Volstagg is a class 40 and Ragnarok couldn't put him down. How does a squad of Ragnarok's easily wipe out Dragonball? Ragnarok's strongest blast was casually stopped by Sue Richards. Like I said Ragnarok is way below Thor. Ragnorok's power output is 30% of Thor's assumed power, as Tony found out first hand Thor always held back infront of him.



Endless Mike said:


> Wasn't the version that fought Volstagg weakened?



No.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 8, 2010)

I could have sworn it was a malfunctioning version.


----------



## Thor (Sep 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> I could have sworn it was a malfunctioning version.



No it wasn't. He was perfectly fine. Regardless Clor's reaction speed is terrible. He was speed blitzed by an exhausted Thor, and tagged by Volstagg, I highly doubt that he could tag a DB character, even as lowly as Yamucha.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> He is with 1 year of prep.



does tony have the same access to Shi'ar/kree/skrull tech left overs that Reed and co have?

does still have the nanotech expertise?

because I'm thinking super plagues..prevent this from ever becoming a question of combat

then maybe "dirty negabomb" Buu


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 8, 2010)

He had tons of nanotech in his Extremis armor.


----------



## Thor (Sep 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> He had tons of nanotech in his Extremis armor.



Yeah the Extremis Virus, which would actually help the DB characters instead of kill them. The Extremis Virus greatly accelerates healing, immensely boosts immune system, rebuilds your organs and improves them  and, as a side effect, increased aggressiveness.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 8, 2010)

It will only enhance around one in a billion people and kill the rest and it's not like the version Tony has is contagious or anything. His brain works faster than a supercomputer, his reactions are greater than theirs.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 8, 2010)

Foxve said:


> Nano- they die just by them powering up[]



bullshit they die
[





Foxve said:


> Black hole- any DBZ fighter of gotinks (can't remember his name) Super sayian 3 level or higher destroys it with a scream song or just instant transmission to another galaxiy or a kai planet



why are you lying about a characters capabilities no one in dbz can bust out of a black hole



Foxve said:


> army of robot suits- self-expanatory (beats them at insane speeds with their fists)



said robots will be as fast or faster then them with destructive capacity far exceeding them 

your also a liar no character in dbz can planet bust with their fists



Foxve said:


> Mental waves- Like i said in an earlier post, some fighters in DBZ are just so strong that some abilites like this don't affect them in any way



bullshit 


Foxve said:


> Dimensional tech- just like black holes, scream song



thats not happening


Foxve said:


> When Iron man get's to the mid-high teir's he has no hope....



you know absolutely nothing


----------



## Thor (Sep 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> It will only enhance around one in a billion people and kill the rest and it's not like the version Tony has is contagious or anything. His brain works faster than a supercomputer, his reactions are greater than theirs.



It will only enhance one in a billion people? That was proven hyperbole as soon as Pepper Potts got it and Rhodey was offered it as well. Tony's brain works faster than a super computer but his body doesn't. He could sense Thor's lightning 4 seconds before it struck yet his body/armor couldn't react in time.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> It will only enhance one in a billion people? That was proven hyperbole as soon as Pepper Potts got it and Rhodey was offered it as well.



They had technology installed into their bodies.



> Tony's brain works faster than a super computer but his body doesn't. He could sense Thor's lightning 4 seconds before it struck yet his body/armor couldn't react in time.



We're talking about Thor here, the guy's powers are crazy.


----------



## Thor (Sep 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> They had technology installed into their bodies.


Peppers situation wasn't any different from Tony's infact her's was in an even less controlled situation




> We're talking about Thor here, the guy's powers are crazy.



Thor is awesome. Yes. But his lightning is still lightning. Iron Man still sensed it and failed to react. Iron Man will know what the DB characters next move is going to be, but he definately won't evade all their blows, and he definately won't be able to tank all their energy blasts.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Peppers situation wasn't any different from Tony's infact her's was in an even less controlled situation



There's a difference between the virus and just having a repulsor in your chest.



> Thor is awesome. Yes. But his lightning is still lightning. Iron Man still sensed it and failed to react. Iron Man will know what the DB characters next move is going to be, but he definately won't evade all their blows, and he definately won't be able to tank all their energy blasts.



He will if he has a year of prep. He probably won't even have to engage them directly.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 9, 2010)

Seriously, 1 year of prep for Tony 

Do you know how much he can do in THAT amount of time?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 9, 2010)

I lol'ed scanning over some of the post. such quasi lying from both sides, whether intention or unintentional, I split my gut. Twas fun to browse. Please continue.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Because it's not like anyone in DBZ was ever hurt by a blast or punch that did negligible damage to the area around it, right?
> 
> Honestly, the double standards espoused by DBZtards are so pathetic. There are maybe half a dozen feats in the entire manga that reach the planetary range, the rest of the time they're hurt by attacks less powerful than what the modern military can dish out. Yet everyone assumes they can simply casually crank out planetbusters. Yet whenever an American comic character is shown to have planetary feats, DBZtards say they don't count because of *insert low showing here*.



Pointless post seeing as I never said Hulk's strength feats shouldn't count. I wasn't even intending to imply that we should ignore them if that's what you think I meant... Chill dude.


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> There's a difference between the virus and just having a repulsor in your chest.


You know it's more than just a repulsor in her chest. Her repulsor upgrade was likened to extremis.




> He will if he has a year of prep. He probably won't even have to engage them directly.



Take into account he needs a high tech lab. Tony isn't going to beat the DB with 52 Mark 1 armors. A year might not be enough, regardless he isn't taking out the whole verse, even with prep, his average armors aren't powerful enough and his more powerful armors (Hulkbuster, Thorbusters) a run out of energy far too quickly.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 9, 2010)

People are severely underestimating the amount of time all this would take.

His prep is unquantifiable unless you can give exact timeframes for how long it would take him to build suits on Extremis/Hulk-busting level.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 9, 2010)

I lol'ed at your neg and find it even more hialrious how some people, the key word being some, lie through their teeth and call their bullshit solid gold. These threads are hialrious and any comments involved continue to provide amazing lolz. Great thread is great and a pillar of OBDS amazing example of impartiality regardless of the fighters involved.


----------



## Orion (Sep 9, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Take into account he needs a high tech lab. Tony isn't going to beat the DB with 52 Mark 1 armors. A year might not be enough, regardless he isn't taking out the whole verse, even with prep, his average armors aren't powerful enough and his more powerful armors (Hulkbuster, *Thorbusters*) a run out of energy far too quickly.



Didn't thor busters power source get destroyed instead of running out of energy? and even if it did run out of energy considering how much of a fight it was giving odin force thor he would stomp dbz before it ran out of energy.


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2010)

was he wearing his regular armor when Thor returned and smacked him around during Civil War for making clones of him?


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2010)

TWF said:


> was he wearing his regular armor when Thor returned and smacked him around during Civil War for making clones of him?


He was wearing his Extremis armor, yes.


Orion said:


> Didn't thor busters power source get destroyed instead of running out of energy? and even if it did run out of energy *considering how much of a fight it was giving odin force thor he would stomp dbz before it ran out of energy*.



I guess Captain America would too, seeing he did as well as Iron Man against King Thor.


----------



## Herekic (Sep 9, 2010)

Cell easily solos(can hit hard enough to wreck his armor, and can regen away any damage he incurs)

Buu solos(planet busting even in kid buu form, and super buu is even stronger)

gohan solos(kicked the living shit out of super buu, who was stronger then kid buu)

supreme kai holds him in place while everyone gangsd up and beats the shit out of him(kai was able to hold SSJ2 gohan)


goku can overpower him with SSJ3, or instant transmission him into otherworld or supreme kai's planet and just leave him there




etc.



Tony is seriously not up to this. 


Maybe if you specifically told him what kind of power he'd be facing, and gave him access to all the shit he could find he could make something happen, but being told to prepare for "superhumans" does absolutely no justice to planet destroying, massively powerful regenerating monsters.


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2010)

Herekic said:


> Cell easily solos(can hit hard enough to wreck his armor, and can regen away any damage he incurs)
> 
> Buu solos(planet busting even in kid buu form, and super buu is even stronger)
> 
> ...



And end thread.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2010)

Herekic said:


> Tony is seriously not up to this.
> 
> 
> Maybe if you specifically told him what kind of power he'd be facing, and gave him access to all the shit he could find he could make something happen, but being told to prepare for "superhumans" does absolutely no justice to planet destroying, massively powerful regenerating monsters.



You know the stuff in DBZ is just Tuesday for Tony, right? It's not like Tony in his life has faced cosmic super entities, oh wait...


----------



## Cooler (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't think anyone is saying Tony could take on the entire verse in nothing but his suite, the question is what can he accomplish with his prep.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2010)

Cooler said:


> I don't think anyone is saying Tony could take on the entire verse in nothing but his suite, the question is what can he accomplish with his prep.



Bleeding Edge armor plus 1 year prep AND a Reality Gem at his disposal? What can't he do?


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2010)

So Tony is using the reality gem? Well ain't that a stomp. Bleeding Edge Armor is not that much superior to The Extremis Armor. An alternate Apocalypse 1 shotted it/


----------



## Cooler (Sep 9, 2010)

Isn't the reality gem dangerous? He may not want to use it. Besides that's makes it an instant win, sort of defeats the object of the thread.

I've admitted already that one year of prep is too much, with his resources he could do a hell of a lot in a year. But there's no way he can solo without the prep.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 9, 2010)

Lol, Tony doesn't/won't use the reality gem. He doesn't even know how.

This is like responding with "lol, dragonballs" in a Goku thread.

Still waiting for people to give accurate timeframes for the suits and tech. I'm seriously doubting he could do all this stuff in one year. He's not even the head of shield anymore and doesn't have immediate access to the usual money and resources.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2010)

Cooler said:


> Isn't the reality gem dangerous? He may not want to use it. Besides that's makes it an instant win, sort of defeats the object of the thread.
> 
> I've admitted already that one year of prep is too much, with his resources he could do a hell of a lot in a year. But there's no way he can solo without the prep.



He doesn't really use it but it's in his possession. Don't wanna end a comic story arc in like 2 issues with Tony one shotting people.


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2010)

Cygnus45 said:


> Lol, Tony doesn't/won't use the reality gem. He doesn't even know how.
> 
> This is like responding with "lol, dragonballs" in a Goku thread.
> 
> Still waiting for people to give accurate timeframes for the suits and tech. I'm seriously doubting he could do all this stuff in one year. He's not even the head of shield anymore and doesn't have immediate access to the usual money and resources.



It takes him years of creating concepts and testing to create his new armors. He doesn't whip them up in a day like people here are trying to insinuate.

When Reed had all the gems he couldn't control them, Tony using the reality gem would be a huge risk to himself.


----------



## Pika305 (Sep 9, 2010)

He wouldn't need to know how to use the gem because if he did try it without proper knowledge it would probably collapse the universe he's in... so draw!

When the OP says Tony knows he's facing superhuman is that the OP saying Tony knows he'll be facing countless planet buster+ level fighters?


----------



## Cooler (Sep 9, 2010)

He only knows his opponents are superhuman, he doesn't know they're massively hypersonic planet busters.


----------



## Pika305 (Sep 9, 2010)

Then why is everyone assuming IM is going to be preparing for that caliber of fighters and not just a group of superhuman which he deals daily with with in his Extremis suit. This is likely to end with a Buu busting the planet...


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 9, 2010)

> Then why is everyone assuming IM is going to be preparing for that caliber of fighters and not just a group of superhuman which he deals daily with with in his Extremis suit. This is likely to end with a Buu busting the planet...



He wouldn't even make it to Boo. Frieza has an army of hypersonic moon-busters who can breath in space.

Or, they all just nuke him. We're assuming that the entire verse is united against Iron Man.


----------



## Taofizzle (Sep 9, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Tony Stark is going to [try] eliminate every character of the DBZverse. Battle takes place in Marvel earth.
> 
> Location: Marvel Earth
> Knowledge: none to DBZ characters, Tony only knows he's going to take on superhumans
> ...


I'am a fan of iron man but there is no way in hell he could solo even one of the strong dbz characters such has piccolo, vegeta and don't let me say goku. iron man is goin to get one shoted no matter how long he has to prepare, and don't 4get dbz verse can fly probably way faster than stark so he has no chance.

don't also 4get their tranformations such as ss4, fusion gogeta and e.t.c.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 9, 2010)

Gogeta and SS4 aren't canon and can't be used.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

Cooler said:


> Pointless post seeing as I never said Hulk's strength feats shouldn't count. I wasn't even intending to imply that we should ignore them if that's what you think I meant... Chill dude.



Then why bring it up in the first place?



Thor Odinson said:


> You know it's more than just a repulsor in her chest. Her repulsor upgrade was likened to extremis.



Likened to =/= same as



> Take into account he needs a high tech lab.



Which he has access to by default in a prep match.



> Tony isn't going to beat the DB with 52 Mark 1 armors. A year might not be enough, regardless he isn't taking out the whole verse, even with prep, his average armors aren't powerful enough and his more powerful armors (Hulkbuster, Thorbusters) a run out of energy far too quickly.



So why not use a nanoplague, bioplague, time travel, black holes, psychic emitters, dimensional technology, black holes, etc.?

Tony wouldn't even have to fight himself, he would be enacting his plan from some secret facility, maybe in a spaceship or another dimension.



Cygnus45 said:


> Lol, Tony doesn't/won't use the reality gem. He doesn't even know how.
> 
> This is like responding with "lol, dragonballs" in a Goku thread.



If it's DBZverse vs. something and they have prep, I don't see why they wouldn't be allowed to use the dragon balls.



> Still waiting for people to give accurate timeframes for the suits and tech. I'm seriously doubting he could do all this stuff in one year. He's not even the head of shield anymore and doesn't have immediate access to the usual money and resources.



He was able to design and assemble the Bleeding Edge armor in a few weeks.



Pika305 said:


> Then why is everyone assuming IM is going to be preparing for that caliber of fighters and not just a group of superhuman which he deals daily with with in his Extremis suit. This is likely to end with a Buu busting the planet...



He would obviously prepare to his maximum ability. Why wouldn't he?


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> He was able to design and assemble the Bleeding Edge armor in a few weeks.



It's not like it was based on a previous model with already existing materials right? He also did it with Reed Richards help. There is also no "assembling" The Bleeding Edge, it is bio organic.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> It's not like it was based on a previous model with already existing materials right? He also did it with Reed Richards help.



Not very much help, Reed was asking most of the questions about it when they talked.


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Not very much help, Reed was asking most of the questions about it when they talked.



Nope Reed was helping him.

I'm scared of negs
I'm scared of negs
I'm scared of negs
I'm scared of negs

Reed was asking questions about the previous model Extremis.

This also disproves your claim that Iron Man designed the Bleeding Edge in a few weeks. For one it doesn't give a time scale and two the scans imply that Tony had been planning this for a long while.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

Your scans shoot down your own point. Tony is showing the Bleeding Edge armor to Reed and talking about how he built it himself.


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Your scans shoot down your own point. Tony is showing the Bleeding Edge armor to Reed and talking about how he built it himself.



The armor is being created as they are talking. Tony is explaining his blue print. Tony didn't even have a lab to create it in, that is why he is using Reed's.

I'm scared of negs
I'm scared of negs
I'm scared of negs

Tony had already created the Blueprints, long before he made the suit with Reeds help.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

But the design is all his, and he was completely broke at that time. I don't think the OP intended to give Tony 1 year of prep but no resources, because that would be pointless.


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> But the design is all his, and he was completely broke at that time. I don't think the OP intended to give Tony 1 year of prep but no resources, because that would be pointless.



That is true. 

Moving on, if we use the sliding time scale of the Marvel Universe, Iron Man has been active for at least 10 years, Iron Man has 41 different armors. So he makes around 4 armors every year. That's how quick he can make armors, but I highly doubt he can make an army of high end armors, unless the OP gives him a blank check and unlimited resources.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

It's not like he's constantly building new armors. He uses the one he has until he feels a need to upgrade it.


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> It's not like he's constantly building new armors. He uses the one he has until he feels a need to upgrade it.



No he usually is constantly thinking of new upgrades on his armor. Once he completes a new one he usually starts thinking about his next upgrade.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes but he doesn't spend all his time building them. If he was prepping and not fighting for a whole year he could do a lot.


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Yes but he doesn't spend all his time building them. If he was prepping and not fighting for a whole year he could do a lot.



That's true. How much? One can only speculate.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

One can use evidence of the technology he has created in the past.


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> One can use evidence of the technology he has created in the past.



Apparently he has never created a time machine. So I guess we can cross that out, unless retcons are ignored.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Apparently he has never created a time machine. So I guess we can cross that out, unless retcons are ignored.



Yes he has.


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Yes he has.



No he can't

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

About your scans. Is Heroes Reborn verse is not canon to the 616 verse.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

All he says is that he doesn't have a time machine, which could just mean he doesn't have one with him, not that he never built one.


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> All he says is that he doesn't have a time machine, which could just mean he doesn't have one with him, not that he never built one.




Did you even read all the scans I posted? He says " We need someone who knows about Time-Space dimensional equations". He doesn't know them himself. Also your scans are from the Heroes Reborn verse, an alternate universe created by Franklin Richards, unless we are using that specific Tony Stark those scans are invalid.

repost
Link removed


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2010)

Tony built a time machine out of wrecked parts from his armor with Doom in one of his annuals.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

Heroes Reborn is canon as it was just the original characters warped to a different universe by Franklin Richards.


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2010)

TWF said:


> Tony built a time machine out of wrecked parts from his armor with Doom in one of his annuals.



I guess that has been retconned.



Endless Mike said:


> Heroes Reborn is canon as it was just the original characters warped to a different universe by Franklin Richards.



Key terms are *warped* and *different universe*. Just like the House of M universe is not the 616 universe. Since they were warped they had different origins, and some of them were more powerful or weaker than they originally were, therefore they are not the same character. None of them even remember what transpired in the Heroes Reborn Universe.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> I guess that has been retconned.



No it hasn't.



> Key terms are *warped* and *different universe*. Just like the House of M universe is not the 616 universe. Since they were warped they had different origins, and some of them were more powerful or weaker than they originally were, therefore they are not the same character. None of them even remember what transpired in the Heroes Reborn Universe.



That's because their memories were erased. They were the same characters.


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> No it hasn't.



Then explain this

here

Mainstream/Current Iron Man, which we are using doesn't know how to make a time machine and has absolutely no knowledge of how to make one.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

He didn't say he knew nothing about it. He said he needed someone else to help him. That doesn't prove anything.


----------



## SM00TH38 (Sep 10, 2010)

wow, i need to brush up on my marvel, iron solo'ing DBZverse? for real? shit, i always had krillin on ironmans lvl, wtf am i missing


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 10, 2010)

SM00TH38 said:


> wow, i need to brush up on my marvel, iron solo'ing DBZverse? for real? shit, i always had krillin on ironmans lvl, wtf am i missing



he can when channeling his max powers on older armors even knock out people as durable as Hulk and thor

and his new suit..iirc seems to be really broken

to top it off the man can..create nano death plagues if he's really feeling like being a dick...given access to db tech

that or just pulla  gero and spam an army cyborgs using a mix of z tech and his own stuff


----------



## Thor (Sep 10, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> He didn't say he knew nothing about it. He said he needed someone else to help him. That doesn't prove anything.



He doesn't say that at all. He says he needs someone to build it for him.

Repost.
here

If you keep ignoring what the scan says plain and clear, then I cannot take you seriously in a debate.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 10, 2010)

SM00TH38 said:


> wow, i need to brush up on my marvel, iron solo'ing DBZverse? for real? shit, i always had krillin on ironmans lvl, wtf am i missing



He maybe able to solo with an entire years worth of prep, he'd lose badly if he tried without prep.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 10, 2010)

Cooler said:


> He maybe able to solo with an entire years worth of prep, he'd lose badly if he tried without prep.



Not really, with Bleeding Edge armor he has better chances compared to the Extremis.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 10, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Not really, with Bleeding Edge armor he has better chances compared to the Extremis.



He's not solo'ing DB without prep Bleeding Edge armor or not. There's no way he can take the top tiers all at once.


----------



## Thor (Sep 10, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Not really, with Bleeding Edge armor he has better chances compared to the Extremis.



How so? The Bleeding Edge armor got one shotted by Apocalypse and was having trouble with tanks on the moon, if it wasn't for Thor, Iron Man would have been destroyed.


----------



## Herekic (Sep 10, 2010)

So can anyone tell me how ironman could take down buu?


Buu should have a massive speed advantage, and he is not at all opposed to just planet busting right from the start.


on top of that, his ridiculous magical being biology makes viruses etc pretty much pointless against him, and he can recover in seconds from pretty much any damage you could possibly inflict upon him. only way rtio klill him is to totally atomize every last part of him.


so, basically what I'm asking here is:

-can tony make an armor that could survive a planet busting attack? if so, what would he do after the earth was gone?(earth is not the end of DB universe)

-how is tony going to put buu down before buu slams him with said planet busting attack?

-I remember EM saying something about starks armor resisting transmutation, but is that ALL armors, a specific one, or what? and does it protect against magic based transmutation?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2010)

He needs someone who can build it in "ten minutes" with flawless interdeminsional manipulation.

Sure, that might not be him at that point in time.


Also, the hell do you mean Heroes Reborn isn't canon?


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2010)

Herekic said:


> So can anyone tell me how ironman could take down buu?
> 
> 
> Buu should have a massive speed advantage, and he is not at all opposed to just planet busting right from the start.
> ...



Since when is Buu FTL? I mean Tony's armor has FTL reflexes, if I'm correct, how is Buu faster?

Iron Man's various suits already surivived 'planet busting' fists and other various attacks, he also fought the Silver Surfer and the Sentry for example. 

But what is the view of the people? That Tony is going to fight numerous opponents in a single suit?

The guy has more suits than your average teenage girl has shoes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 10, 2010)

If Ironman is fighting the entire verse, I don't get why he would attack them all at the same time. That would be stupid, and Tony isn't stupid.

The Z fighters can't even sense Tony. Starks could just lure them into a trap and like poison them with a bio chemical weapon or something.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 10, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> If Ironman is fighting the entire verse, I don't get why he would attack them all at the same time. That would be stupid, and Tony isn't stupid.
> 
> The Z fighters can't even sense Tony. Starks could just lure them into a trap and like poison them with a bio chemical weapon or something.



Why couldn't they sense him? Goku's sensed Bulma's ki before.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 10, 2010)

I would hope he could sense Bulma's ki, he's spent half of his life hanging out with her.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 10, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> I would hope he could sense Bulma's ki, he's spent half of his life hanging out with her.



That's not the point, the point is once Tony's ki is recognized they'll be able to locate him.

Besides that the Kai's with their crystal balls etc...would be able to locate him easy enough.

A Bio Chemical Weapon won't work on the likes of Buu either, what sort of BCW's has he made in the past anyway?


----------



## Herekic (Sep 10, 2010)

> Since when is Buu FTL? I mean Tony's armor has FTL reflexes, if I'm correct, how is Buu faster?



since when?

and even so, reflexes!=movement speed.

how fast you can react to somrthing only matters if you have the general speed to complete your counter move in time. and I know for a damn fact tony is not FTL movement speed





> Iron Man's various suits already surivived 'planet busting' fists and other various attacks, he also fought the Silver Surfer and the Sentry for example.




except this isn't a fist, it's a massive, massive explosion. and, again, even if he survives it, he will be stranded out in space in a strange universe.





> But what is the view of the people? That Tony is going to fight numerous opponents in a single suit?
> 
> The guy has more suits than your average teenage girl has shoes.




AOE makes numbers more or less useless. it's all going to come dowen to how strong each armor is.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Sep 10, 2010)

Herekic said:


> except this isn't a fist, it's a massive, massive explosion. and, again, even if he survives it, he will be stranded out in space in a strange universe.



Marvel 616 Universe isn't exactly strange to him.  OP says location is Marvel Earth.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 10, 2010)

I like how the planet going boom is a problem for someone with a suit that can survive in space but not so for Saiyans and anyone not Frieza, Cell or Buu. If he has absorbed energy from Silver surfer like someone said then lol at their energy attacks doing anything. What does massive AOE explosion have to do with the attack output?, whether it's a planet destroying punch or a concentrated beam with enough energy to bust a planet or an attack with large AOE that does the same, Planet level durability is planet level durability the AOE is just a waste of energy.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 10, 2010)

Without knowing how much the Silver Surfer put into his attack there's no grounds to say Iron Man can tank the DB sides attacks. Thor Odinson has brought up Tony being one shotted by Apocalypse and taken down by tanks etc...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes he needs to prove it was with the same armor and not use low end showings i.e weaker armors . His more advanced armors are not going to struggle with tanks.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 10, 2010)

He said it was the Bleeding Edge armor, and my mistake he said Tanks on the moon gave him trouble not took him down.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 10, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> How so? The Bleeding Edge armor got one shotted by Apocalypse and was having trouble with tanks on the moon, if it wasn't for Thor, Iron Man would have been destroyed.



was this retard poccy? or a version of poccy that was actually using..its head and powers to maximum effect

because going down to a non idiot apocalypse isn't exactly a bad showing

wait a minute herekic..Buu's not bypassing Tony's defenses..easily if at all and if tony brought any databases with him...constructed a poor mans nega bomb..to deal with buu would be no problem...it does not have to kill everything in a quarter of a galaxy just all organic matter in a few hundred LY's Buu's not getting up from that

either that or make nanites that eat his chewing gum ass faster then he can regen


----------



## Cooler (Sep 10, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> wait a minute herekic..Buu's not bypassing Tony's defenses..easily if at all and if tony brought any databases with him...constructed a poor mans nega bomb..to deal with buu would be no problem...it does not have to kill everything in a quarter of a galaxy just all organic matter in a few hundred LY's Buu's not getting up from that



Buu not able to bypass Tony's defences? lol. Why not? Does he planet busters with ease?  

Is Buu organic? I'm not sure what he is. 



> either that or make nanites that eat his chewing gum ass faster then he can regen



Tony has knowledge so he can't prepare for Buu specifically that's even if he can build nanites able to destroy Buu fast enough to counter his regeneration.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2010)

Gee I guess Tony will have to activate his nega bombs a dozen times over.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 10, 2010)

So Tony's build 'Nega Bombs' before has he?

And that still doesn't deal with the Kai's who exist in a realm beyond the mortal one, Tony doesn't have knowledge and he doesn't necessarily know where to use his Nega Bombs for maximum effect.


----------



## Pika305 (Sep 10, 2010)

Location is Marvel Earth so they are just packing everyone from DBZ there and Tony has year prep against a whole universe of superhuman, i still feel that he's going to just go with the gem since he knows he's going against a whole universe of superhuman.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah sorry you're right, if it's Marvel Earth then there will be civilians which means Tony will be limited. I don't think Tony can take this if he's got to worry about collatoral damage.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 10, 2010)

Wutani said:


> This swings both ways, z fighters won't want to harm innocents.



Even worse, any attempts of blowing up the planet will just end with Tony outrunning it and plus his suit can operate in space (where his speed is the best in).


----------



## Cooler (Sep 10, 2010)

Wutani said:


> This swings both ways, z fighters won't want to harm innocents.



That doesn't extend to the Buu's, Dabura, Cell, the Androids, Freeza's armies the potential planet full of Saiyans etc...

It's an invasion I'd assume the DB universe is looking to kill/conquer Marvel Earth.



basch71 said:


> Even worse, any attempts of blowing up the planet will just end with Tony outrunning it and plus his suit can operate in space (where his speed is the best in).



Once Tony's alone in space he has to contend with the likes of Buu, Cell, Freeza etc...


----------



## Thor (Sep 11, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Gee I guess Tony will have to activate his nega bombs a dozen times over.



Tony can replicate the Nega Band's multiple times over?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2010)

nega bomb is used a general term in this thread instead of the exact existing object as a substitute for "cosmic cataclysm"
Can Tony create things like a dozen solar system bombs in a year? Why yes he can.
Can he survive in space as he busts the planet with his prep time?
Why, of course.
Can he whip out a time machine if he wanted to? More than once has he allready done this


----------



## Thor (Sep 11, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> nega bomb is used a general term in this thread instead of the exact existing object as a substitute for "cosmic cataclysm"
> Can Tony create things like a dozen solar system bombs in a year? Why yes he can.
> Can he survive in space as he busts the planet with his prep time?
> Why, of course.
> Can he whip out a time machine if he wanted to? More than once has he allready done this



Tony has created solar system destroying bombs? In what Issue? If you have scans that would be nice.

So in this thread we ignore recents scans that prove the contrary to your posts and already personal bias. Got you. 

Also in regards to you question about the canonicity of Heroes Reborn. As you know the heroes were "reborn" they lived totally different lives and some even had different/greater power sets, the reality was warped making it, it's own seperate reality, like House of M.


----------



## Herekic (Sep 11, 2010)

> nega bomb is used a general term in this thread instead of the exact existing object as a substitute for "cosmic cataclysm"
> Can Tony create things like a dozen solar system bombs in a year? Why yes he can.
> Can he survive in space as he busts the planet with his prep time?
> Why, of course.
> ...




he can survive a solar system busting bomb? sincewhen?


and great, tony can survive in space.


So can buu, cell and frieza. likely others too.


however unlike tony, they won't be stranded out in empty space, as buu can instant transmission them to wherever he wants.


though the idea that tony would intentionally blow up his own home planet to win a fight is kinda retarded. did you notice the fact that tony is in character?


he's not going to use mega viruses, or planet busting bombs. 


The DB characters have no such limitations, however.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2010)

bah I'm in class mode and with no will to dig up scans. Tony stark is one of the three candidates for scientist supreme , his tiers being reed richards and  and hank "infinite mansion" pym. So he's a tier for the guys you call when you need to solve everything.
If he channels his extremis right he can things like control a planetary magical mindvirus storm and that's without any special prep or even getting started on the suits
With one year of prep he's the guy you call to take out heralds, Thor or world war hulk, all people who make toast out of DBZverse and eat it with scrambled eggs.
Granted, he often fails at it, but mostly because of plans flaws moreso over than lack of power. With prep he's comfortably in their tier which means >>>>>>> DBZverse's.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2010)

And I also lol @ people downloaying Clone Thor, who took out the Warriors like fodder (lol @ warriors 3 not qualifying as at least High Asgardians) and casually survived having Asgard dropped on his face


----------



## Enclave (Sep 11, 2010)

To win this Stark is going to need to be able to need information on Ki energy.  If he gets that, he can pretty easily design a suit that can absorb that kind of energy and redirect it.

So, I can definitely see him win if he knows about ki energy.

edit:

This is just about the only way I can see him having any really realistic chance at winning, largely thanks to Buu.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2010)

with one year of prep and knowing he's going to have to fight "superhumans" in the future with enough of a threat that a whole year has to be given to him he whips out Nor-Varr's future seeing machine and gets all the information he needs on ki.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2010)

not that he hasn't faced enought energy equivalences in the marvel universe to not have a Ki contingency.


----------



## Thor (Sep 11, 2010)

Enclave said:


> To win this Stark is going to need to be able to need information on Ki energy.  If he gets that, he can pretty easily design a suit that can absorb that kind of energy and redirect it.
> 
> So, I can definitely see him win if he knows about ki energy.
> 
> ...



He can beat an individual character, maybe take on two, but the whole verse? No



Banhammer said:


> bah I'm in class mode and with no will to dig up scans. Tony stark is one of the three candidates for scientist supreme , his tiers being reed richards and  and hank "infinite mansion" pym. So he's a tier for the guys you call when you need to solve everything.
> If he channels his extremis right he can things like control a planetary magical mindvirus storm and that's without any special prep or even getting started on the suits
> With one year of prep he's the guy you call to take out heralds, Thor or world war hulk, all people who make toast out of DBZverse and eat it with scrambled eggs.
> Granted, he often fails at it, but mostly because of plans flaws moreso over than lack of power. With prep he's comfortably in their tier which means >>>>>>> DBZverse's.


Tony is the guy you call to take out herald level characters. Does he? No 



Banhammer said:


> And I also lol @ people downloaying Clone Thor, who took out the Warriors like fodder (lol @ warriors 3 not qualifying as at least High Asgardians) and casually survived having Asgard dropped on his face



The Warriors 3 are far from high end Asgardians. High End Asgardians are Balder, Heinmdal, Hermod, Valkrie, Kelda. Alot of people survived having Asgard fall on them as well. Didn't Sue Storm casually stop Clor's most powerful lightning bolt? Yes she did.


----------



## Thor (Sep 11, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> not that he hasn't faced enought energy equivalences in the marvel universe to not have a Ki contingency.



DBZ ki is like a mix between light energy and spiritual energy, at least for Super Saiyans.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 11, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> He can beat an individual character, maybe take on two, but the whole verse? No



It's actually possible.  Though he'd probably end up taking the world with him.

If he can absorb and redirect ki energy then he could absorb enough of it to the point where he releases all that he's gathered in an omni-directional attack.  An attack which in theory could take them all out.

I'm not saying Stark has the advantage or anything.  I'm just saying that it is possible for him to win and that this is pretty near the only way I can really think of for him to win.

Now, his normal suit actually could be capable of this to a degree, but it wouldn't be able to hold enough of a charge to pull this off, thus the year prep time would be to adapt a suit specifically designed to do something like this.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Alot of people survived having Asgard fall on them as well.



Who? The only one seen to be under it as it fell was Ragnarok. Everybody else was around (Volstagg) or on it.



> Didn't Sue Storm casually stop Clor's most powerful lightning bolt? Yes she did.



No she didn't. Casually? She got one of her dramatic nosebleeds. Was it his most powerful bolt? I don't see how one could know that.


----------



## Thor (Sep 11, 2010)

Charcan said:


> No she didn't. Casually? She got one of her dramatic nosebleeds. Was it his most powerful bolt? I don't see how one could know that.



Compare that to her taking a hit from a true class 100 brick. She would be on her knees near death. 

Anyways I don't see Herc mangling even a Class 70 like Collosus the way he emabarrased Clor.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Compare that to her taking a hit from a true class 100 brick. She would be on her knees near death.
> 
> Anyways I don't see Herc mangling even a Class 70 like Collosus the way he emabarrased Clor.



Hercules is around Thor's strength level not counting his fighting skills, he would destroy Colossus.

And Ragnarok had a rather decent pain tolerance. He could attempt to keep fighting while having half his face off and his right arm destroyed by Thor. Hercules headshotted him when pissed off.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2010)

lol @ sue storm tanking his blast casually. It was very high end for her, going so far as not being sure if she, who redirects nukes, being able to counter another one, as all the anti registration forces went "OH SHIT" just by looking at him.
At it was not a strongest bolt that she tanked.


While Clone Thor was the only person beneath asgard when it fell.

And lol almighty at warriors three not being Heimdal or Sif level.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 11, 2010)

lol @ Tony busting the planet and surrounding star system to _protect_ Marvel Earth.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2010)

He does it because he loves you.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2010)

We assume he's intensively drunk at the beginning of the battle


----------



## Cooler (Sep 11, 2010)

I take it Tony will be out of town on Business when this goes down as well right


----------



## Thor (Sep 11, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> And lol almighty at warriors three not being Heimdal or Sif level.




The Warriors 3 can handle The Odin Force now? Or have essence capable of killing The Disir?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2010)

Essence is not related to power, but empathy and purity of heart, while that gist about odin force is admitedly beyond me. All of odin's sons can handle the odin force, but you don't need to be the child of a skyfather to be considered a high asgardian.


----------



## Thor (Sep 11, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Essence is not related to power, but empathy and purity of heart, while that gist about odin force is admitedly beyond me. All of odin's sons can handle the odin force, but you don't need to be the child of a skyfather to be considered a high asgardian.



Heimdall isn't Odin's son. 

High end Asgardians have either incredible strength and or exotic powers. The Warriorss 3 have neither, Volstagg is the only one that was at one point (before Thor was born) but he is far past his prime.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2010)

is that why when all of asgard save for the highest tiers and general guard fodder enter physical contests like capture the flag Volstagg is always the casual undisputed winner? Because between all of them he's just fodder?


----------



## Thor (Sep 11, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> is that why when all of asgard save for the highest tiers and general guard fodder enter physical contests like capture the flag Volstagg is always the casual undisputed winner? Because between all of them he's just fodder?



Comedic effect. 

Like I said Volstagg is the only one of them that was high tier but he got married, got fat, and had kids.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 11, 2010)

Cooler said:


> Buu not able to bypass Tony's defences? lol. Why not? Does he planet busters with ease?  ]



buu's gonna have an easy time getting through stuff thaty Hulk namor...Thor BRB and co..have trouble bypassing and iuf tony's new suits lightspeed Buu's never touching his ass ever

stop now..please

[





Cooler said:


> Is Buu organic? I'm not sure what he is.



is he organic? whether he's made of rock or flesh wont matter to gray goo



Cooler said:


> Tony has knowledge so he can't prepare for Buu specifically that's even if he can build nanites able to destroy Buu fast enough to counter his regeneration.



that's even if he can? if a hack like gero and a twit like bulma can whip up the bullshit they did Tony a guy who dwarfs them tech wise and is way way more intelligent can and will

lastly Tony's got experience with people with broken HF's building little machines to eat your body faster then cells can regen would be the first thing a PIS free tony doom or luthor would think of using



Cooler said:


> So Tony's build 'Nega Bombs' before has he?



he's had access to Shi'ar and kree tech for years....and Doom tech...building a nega bomb..wont be an issue for him a poor mans version he can at least build



Cooler said:


> And that still doesn't deal with the Kai's who exist in a realm beyond the mortal one, Tony doesn't have knowledge and he doesn't necessarily know where to use his Nega Bombs for maximum effect.



building a device to get him there wont be a problem thats the kinda tech he'd have experience with

and all tony has to do is activate two or three four at max...and all sentient life in the galaxy is killed...and while he may not be able to build 'em on this scale or he may very well be able too

wiping the diameter of a few thousand lightyears is more then enough to deal with buu or the kais


----------



## Cooler (Sep 11, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> buu's gonna have an easy time getting through stuff thaty Hulk namor...Thor BRB and co..have trouble bypassing and iuf tony's new suits lightspeed Buu's never touching his ass ever
> 
> stop now..please



That doesn't answer my question, does he tank planet busters? Cause if he doesn't he's in trouble. Not every punch Thor throws shatters planets.

If Tony is light speed, that's a big IF.



> is he organic? whether he's made of rock or flesh wont matter to gray goo



You specifically mentioned organic which is why I brought it up.



> that's even if he can? if a hack like gero and a twit like bulma can whip up the bullshit they did Tony a guy who dwarfs them tech wise and is way way more intelligent can and will



Different universes, it's a poor argument to claim Tony can do anything shown in another universe just cause he's the 'smartest'.



> lastly Tony's got experience with people with broken HF's building little machines to eat your body faster then cells can regen would be the first thing a PIS free tony doom or luthor would think of using



Well show me a scan of these little buggers that can chew Buu up faster than he can regenerate. Or at least give a specific example.



> he's had access to Shi'ar and kree tech for years....and Doom tech...building a nega bomb..wont be an issue for him a poor mans version he can at least build



Seeing the tech =/= building the tech

But he's got a whole year so maybe he can build one, but will he use it when the battle takes place on Marvel Earth?



> building a device to get him there wont be a problem thats the kinda tech he'd have experience with



He'd have to know about it first. Besides that this battle takes place on Marvel Earth.



> and all tony has to do is activate two or three four at max...and all sentient life in the galaxy is killed...and while he may not be able to build 'em on this scale or he may very well be able too
> 
> wiping the diameter of a few thousand lightyears is more then enough to deal with buu or the kais



That's assuming he can build 3/4, that's ignoring this fight taking place on Marvel Earth e.g. somewhere he doesn't want to blow up.


----------



## Thor (Sep 11, 2010)

@Immortal Watchdog, you know that you need to replicate the Nega Bands before you can create a nega bomb. Only the Shiar have been able to do so.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2010)

Comedic effect, sure.
And when Thor was in need to carrying to his sleep, they call Fandral to send for the smith, because his speed is the funniest in Asgard too...


----------



## Thor (Sep 11, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Comedic effect, sure.
> And when Thor was in need to carrying to his sleep, they call Fandral to send for the smith, because his speed is the funniest in Asgard too...



You're calling Fandral faster than Hermod the Asgardian god of speed? Say it ain't so.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2010)

I didn't say the warriors three were Royal Aesir, simply High Asgardians.


----------



## Thor (Sep 11, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I didn't say the warriors three were Royal Aesir, simply High Asgardians.



In my view Royal Aesir are High Asgardians, but now I get what you were saying.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2010)

in my view it was always glorified mortals, high asgardians and valkiries, royal aesirs and high valkyries, odin's line, thor, odin.


----------



## Thor (Sep 11, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> in my view it was always glorified mortals, high asgardians and valkiries, royal aesirs and high valkyries, odin's line, thor, odin.



Your views better because it's more broad. I'm adopting it.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 11, 2010)

Cooler said:


> That doesn't answer my question, does he tank planet busters? Cause if he doesn't he's in trouble. Not every punch Thor throws shatters planets.[]



max power to shields allows him to survive abuse long enough to get outside of their range and punch back


Cooler said:


> If Tony is light speed, that's a big IF.



even if he's not he should still be more then fast enough to play the dance around game..assuming...he even bothers to show up


Cooler said:


> You specifically mentioned organic which is why I brought it up.



for the nega bombs 


Cooler said:


> Different universes, it's a poor argument to claim Tony can do anything shown in another universe just cause he's the 'smartest'.



lol wow thats like saying if Doom or thanos was in star wars or star trek he couldn't grab their tech and inside of a few days crap something out light  years ahead of anything they could come up with...despite him clearly showing a technical mastery so utterly beyond any one in those versus

same thing for tony he also brings his own data bases in his head...plus what ever he can grab here

this is a bad joke Tony is superior intellectually to them all given his own resource base and what tech he can find there saying he wont...produce things so far beyond their capability is..simply applying a pro dbz biased


Cooler said:


> Well show me a scan of these little buggers that can chew Buu up faster than he can regenerate. Or at least give a specific example.







Cooler said:


> Seeing the tech =/= building the tech



bullshit 


Cooler said:


> But he's got a whole year so maybe he can build one, but will he use it when the battle takes place on Marvel Earth?



he'll use it...Tony's raging dickery and massive douchebaggery during civil war and his cowardly mind whipe really proves to me he'd do it

and if not..theres always bfring the enemies into another dimension and nuking them there
[





Cooler said:


> He'd have to know about it first. Besides that this battle takes place on Marvel Earth.



he'll find out goku and co blabber like idiots..and whether or not it takes place  on ME wont factor into it much


Cooler said:


> That's assuming he can build 3/4, that's ignoring this fight taking place on Marvel Earth e.g. somewhere he doesn't want to blow up.




he'll build 'em and the plague bugs...and they'll die even if he builds a really shitty one that'll only kill buu and what ever city their fighting in he'll do it..Tony is a prick



Thor Odinson said:


> @Immortal Watchdog, you know that you need to replicate the Nega Bands before you can create a nega bomb. Only the Shiar have been able to do so.



and he's had access to their tech for years..and while the Shi'ar certainly are the most advanced non cosmic race in the universe...its not like  humans haven't been able to reverse engineer their tech Doom and Reed have done it...and tony shouldn't have an issue he's also got access to templates of their tech so..this is not something he cant do

regardless he does not need this...all he needs is gray goo something he can easily create given his nanite stuff


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

tony stark has been given liberal access to danger room tech, from a deal he and mccoy or xavier did, which is pretty much one of the things that are as advanced as shiar can possibly go.
If he has acess to the Kree (I'm pretty sure Nega Bands are Kree tech) he can do it.
Also if he didn't have'em before he can easily get it during prep


----------



## Cooler (Sep 12, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> max power to shields allows him to survive abuse long enough to get outside of their range and punch back
> 
> 
> even if he's not he should still be more then fast enough to play the dance around game..assuming...he even bothers to show up



You're assuming Tony has a significant speed advantage I'm not convinced he does.

for the nega bombs 




> lol wow thats like saying if Doom or thanos was in star wars or star trek he couldn't grab their tech and inside of a few days crap something out light  years ahead of anything they could come up with...despite him clearly showing a technical mastery so utterly beyond any one in those versus
> 
> same thing for tony he also brings his own data bases in his head...plus what ever he can grab here
> 
> this is a bad joke Tony is superior intellectually to them all given his own resource base and what tech he can find there saying he wont...produce things so far beyond their capability is..simply applying a pro dbz biased



Except Tony isn't going to have access to DB tech, your little rant is utterly pointless seeing as he doesn't knowledge on the DB verse.

His prep is in the Marvel verse so cut the rubbish about Tony easily making Goku level Androids based on DB tech. I'm applying no bias at all, his own newest Armor isn't even far beyond the capability of the top tiers (if atall) so I doubt he's going to be whipping out Androids that can solo DB.



> *Pointless Picture*



Answer the question. It was a reasonable one, you accuse me of bias when you're the one who's not offering up scans and making as yet unjustified claims. You say Tony can make nanites able to destroy Buu faster than he can regenerate, I asked if he's demonstrated said nanites before and you respond with a stupid picture. Show some respect and answer the question, I'm not mocking you and it was a reasonable question.



> bullshit



Tony can build any tech he lays eyes on?



> he'll use it...Tony's raging dickery and massive douchebaggery during civil war and his cowardly mind whipe really proves to me he'd do it
> 
> and if not..theres always bfring the enemies into another dimension and nuking them there
> [



Nothing he did during the Civil War comes close to destroying his own home planet.

Several DB'ers have teleportation and/or the ability to rip holes in dimensions.



> he'll find out goku and co blabber like idiots..and whether or not it takes place  on ME wont factor into it much



Erm no, anti DB bias much?



> he'll build 'em and the plague bugs...and they'll die even if he builds a really shitty one that'll only kill buu and what ever city their fighting in he'll do it..Tony is a prick



You haven't provided evidence that he can create a 'plague' that can kill Buu, it's all well an good saying Tony can do this and that I just want to see a specific example. Not that I don't trust you 



> and he's had access to their tech for years..and while the Shi'ar certainly are the most advanced non cosmic race in the universe...its not like  humans haven't been able to reverse engineer their tech Doom and Reed have done it...and tony shouldn't have an issue he's also got access to templates of their tech so..this is not something he cant do



OK.



> regardless he does not need this...all he needs is gray goo something he can easily create given his nanite stuff



Ki barrier.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 12, 2010)

Tony gets murked.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

doubting production of nanite is by far the most stupid argument one can put up with.

Shit, with acess to tony's lab, *I* could make a planetary nanite storm. Only had to set a simple self reproductory robot, maybe even repurpose an old doom bot sentinel and shrink it down to nano level.
Probably even make the prime batch out of adamantium so there would absolutely nothing anyone could do about it.
I would take a month or two with this, what with having to learn enough programing to do it, but Tony could wip it out in an hour at the most. Maybe a day because of the adamanitum thing.


Not that he couldn't use the prep time to just unleash the phallanx and let it solo the DBZ verse.


In any case, Ultron Arc of the Post Civil War mighty avengers should provide with more than enough satisfactory evidence that tony stark does indeed have access to these things, even if he only used them on himself so far (since you know, he uses them for his own benefit)


----------



## Cooler (Sep 12, 2010)

When did I say he couldn't make nanites? I just have doubts they'll bypass ki barriers and overcome Buu's regeneration.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

nanites reproduce on an exponential level of speed. It's fast enough.
And he's dealed with harder and much more exotic than Ki.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> nanites reproduce on an exponential level of speed. It's fast enough.
> And he's dealed with harder and much more exotic than Ki.



That's not proof the nanites will be able to bypass ki barriers, has Tony used nanites to bypass shields before?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

this goes from a matter of feats to a simple base point of engineering.
Ki is energy in the obd, with no particular mysticism to it.
Stark repulsor tech can eat through energy.
Nanites oe gigites, they will simply eat through it. To not have energy contingencies is something so stupid even my freshmen wouldn't think of overlooking.
And tony stark is far smarter then my freshmen.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

Shit, coat the nanites with unstable molecules and problem solved. It'll be like Ki's not even there.


----------



## Herekic (Sep 12, 2010)

Banhammer, have you dealt wit the fact that tony is in his home universe? and is in character?


as in, he will not release weapons of mass destruction?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

set nanites to consume people who register as foreign dimensional.



And yes, I've mostly ignored it, because if I took the fact of where he is too seriously, then only a hundred different other heroes would step in and make paté out of it's opponents.

Specially how this is not Tony vs a VERSE.


----------



## Herekic (Sep 12, 2010)

> set nanites to consume people who register as foreign dimensional.




so you are assuming there will just be some kind of residue on them that marks them?




> And yes, I've mostly ignored it, because if I took the fact of where he is too seriously, then only a hundred different other heroes would step in and make paté out of it's opponents.




well obviously anyone who's a factor in the fight would be removed, since it's only tony himself against DB, but I don't see any reason why all the cities etc full of civilians would be empty.



Aside from all that, has anyone answered my question about whether or not all of tony's armors are immune to transmutation(of the magical variety)?


or what he'd do if they blew up the planet?


I know he can survive in space, and some of his armors may be able to survive the explosion, but once hes stuck out in space, wouldn't he be kinda screwed?

 I doubt he was prepared to be stranded in the middle of space with no access to any further resources, so I'd imagine the armor he's using would nto come equped with warp technology or whatever else is required to succesfully navigate space and find populated worlds. 



interplanetary naviagtion and travel I'd imagine where not a priority for armor made for a fight on earth(where tony thought he'd have access to his lab and further supplies if needed)


meanwhile, DB has these:


Layfon

supreme kai can teleport to any world at will. 



Link removed

kid buu was able to sense them across the universe(if memory serves, the kai planet is in the center of the universe, with earth being in the eastern portion) and instantly teleport there.




basically, whiel tony is stranded in space, supreme kai can take a bunch of people and warp them away, while buu blows up the planet and either himself leaves, or continues to fight tony in space along with cell and frieza. 


Either way, tony is in trouble because with no real means to reach populated worlds.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

> so you are assuming there will just be some kind of residue on them that marks them?


I know for a fact that there is, even if Tony didn't already have the sensors for it




> I know he can survive in space, and some of his armors may be able to survive the explosion, but once hes stuck out in space, wouldn't he be kinda screwed?


Irrelevant for OBD purposes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2010)

Herekic said:


> Banhammer, have you dealt wit the fact that tony is in his home universe? and is in character?
> 
> 
> as in, he will not release weapons of mass destruction?



Tony in character means he's drunk off his ass and doesn't give a darn.


----------



## Herekic (Sep 12, 2010)

> Irrelevant for OBD purposes.




if he's stranded in space, while supreme kai and a bunch of others are safe on some planet, how is that irrelevant?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 12, 2010)

Cooler said:


> You're assuming Tony has a significant speed advantage I'm not convinced he does.[]



which is fucking retarded of you

for the nega bombs 



Cooler said:


> Except Tony isn't going to have access to DB tech, your little rant is utterly pointless seeing as he doesn't knowledge on the DB verse.



oh for a second I thought he was handicapped by such low grade crap now he's not? then he has nio trouble what so ever


Cooler said:


> His prep is in the Marvel verse so cut the rubbish about Tony easily making Goku level Androids based on DB tech. I'm applying no bias at all, his own newest Armor isn't even far beyond the capability of the top tiers (if atall) so I doubt he's going to be whipping out Androids that can solo DB.



his new armor was powered by a micro star or gave off the same energy..he has access to races technology that is so advanced that one of their junk freighters can take a supernova with only minor damage to their shields...

if you seriously think Tony in one year can't spam androids clones....or even a new suit along with death nanites and gray goo and nega bombs..your fucking nuts



Cooler said:


> Answer the question. It was a reasonable one, you accuse me of bias when you're the one who's not offering up scans and making as yet unjustified claims. You say Tony can make nanites able to destroy Buu faster than he can regenerate, I asked if he's demonstrated said nanites before and you respond with a stupid picture. Show some respect and answer the question, I'm not mocking you and it was a reasonable question.



no it was not a reasonable fucking question....saying tony can't do a thing like that is...serious downplaying 



Cooler said:


> Tony can build any tech he lays eyes on?



when in the case of Db droids its woefully beneath his usual shit absolutely when it comes to the other stuff he's got access to templates and databases  from Reed and Doom and can work based off that



Cooler said:


> Nothing he did during the Civil War comes close to destroying his own home planet.



all he needs to do is whipe out a large city...thats all he'll do it just fine he's that much of a prick now adays 

[





Cooler said:


> Several DB'ers have teleportation and/or the ability to rip holes in dimensions.



so that means they can bfr themselves so tony wont have to hear them howling in pain as tiny machines eat them...alive...or they end cught in a nega bombs blast cool

[





Cooler said:


> Erm no, anti DB bias much?



so your claiming that goku and co are actually competent? non CIS addled massive morons who routinely make habitually poor decisions in combat?

wow..thats objective of you..oh wait..no it isn't


Cooler said:


> You haven't provided evidence that he can create a 'plague' that can kill Buu, it's all well an good saying Tony can do this and that I just want to see a specific example. Not that I don't trust you



if the man can create extremis and the myriad of other nano things he can create doubting that he can make something that can kill buu is very very suspect 




Cooler said:


> Ki barrier.



making uo bullshit like this is so much fun when has a ki barrier actually worked for high tiers? and why would it magically protect against an attack they can't see coming

dishonesty on your part is amusing

I'm just curious cooler whats stopping tony from running a shi'ar or doom tech time dilation field the moment he knows the fights starting? any arguments about speed blitz or what ever is rendered moot the moment the z-senshi shiow up and are stuck moving millions of times slower then the normal time line tony has all the time in the world to do what ever he wants even though he does not need this

hell iirc  the Shi'ar might of at one point had hand grenades that erased anything from existence within ten feet why can't tony just make use of some backward engineered low rent versions of this? nothings stopping him




Herekic said:


> if he's stranded in space, while supreme kai and a bunch of others are safe on some planet, how is that irrelevant?



1, why he be stranded?

2, he can still launch said death nanos into orbit from his position stuck in space


----------



## Cooler (Sep 12, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> which is fucking retarded of you
> 
> for the nega bombs



No need to swear son.



> oh for a second I thought he was handicapped by such low grade crap now he's not? then he has nio trouble what so ever



Why would he be only allowed to use DB tech for his prep? Who's the retard here?



> his new armor was powered by a micro star or gave off the same energy..he has access to races technology that is so advanced that one of their junk freighters can take a supernova with only minor damage to their shields...
> 
> if you seriously think Tony in one year can't spam androids clones....or even a new suit along with death nanites and gray goo and nega bombs..your fucking nuts



All I'm asking for is examples of some of the things you're saying he can build. Why are you getting so wound up? The durability and regeneration of some DB characters is nothing to turn your nose up at so I was just curious if there was some precendent for these nanites. 



> no it was not a reasonable fucking question....saying tony can't do a thing like that is...serious downplaying



Learn to read. I didn't say he couldn't do it, I only wanted you provide evidence these nanites are going to be able to take down magical regenerating creatures.



> when in the case of Db droids its woefully beneath his usual shit absolutely when it comes to the other stuff he's got access to templates and databases  from Reed and Doom and can work based off that



Massively hypersonic, planet busting Cyborgs with an apparently infinite power source isn't exactly childsplay even if it is dwarfed by a lot of Marvel Tech.



> all he needs to do is whipe out a large city...thats all he'll do it just fine he's that much of a prick now adays



Because all the DB characters are going to appear in a nice neat spot right? Or even better Tony will know where they're going to appear? 

The chances are that Tony is going to have to do a lot more than wipe out a single city to stop the DB'verse invasion.



> so that means they can bfr themselves so tony wont have to hear them howling in pain as tiny machines eat them...alive...or they end cught in a nega bombs blast cool



Tony can watch his home planet die at the same time. 



> so your claiming that goku and co are actually competent? non CIS addled massive morons who routinely make habitually poor decisions in combat?
> 
> wow..thats objective of you..oh wait..no it isn't



I'm the one who's not being objective? Alright then. 

You have no grounds to claim Goku an co will be divulging important information in the heat of battle, especially if they're there to destroy Marvel Earth. TBH I don't know what information Goku could give Tony anyway? What exactly are you arguing Goku will say to Tony? Or are you just throwing a tantrum and having a pop at DB for no reason?



> if the man can create extremis and the myriad of other nano things he can create doubting that he can make something that can kill buu is very very suspect



Poor argument. You doubting it doesn't make it untrue. That's argument from belief my friend, you believe Tony can create nanites able to 'easily' take of Buu you have yet to provide evidence he can. 




> making uo bullshit like this is so much fun when has a ki barrier actually worked for high tiers? and why would it magically protect against an attack they can't see coming
> 
> dishonesty on your part is amusing



Why would a ki barrier work for low and mid tiers and not for high tiers? We've seen ki barriers can fend of large attacks from comparable fighters, that wouldn't change no matter how strong the fighters got as long as they were still comparable. 

How am I being dishonest?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 12, 2010)

If the DBverse has 1 year of prep, what's stopping Super Buu from gathering all of the dragon balls and wishing for immortality? 

Also is Guldo availible? If so, what's stopping S.Buu from absorbing him thus absorbing his power to stop time by holding his breath? Buu doesn't need to breath so he could potentially, infinitely stop time. Or atleast long enough to dispose of Stark.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 12, 2010)

Cooler said:


> Why would he be only allowed to use DB tech for his prep? Who's the retard here?



went over your head laddy 


Cooler said:


> All I'm asking for is examples of some of the things you're saying he can build. Why are you getting so wound up? The durability and regeneration of some DB characters is nothing to turn your nose up at so I was just curious if there was some precendent for these nanites.



there is his own familiarty with the tech the fact that he has had to prepare for characters with similar if not more broken HF

seeing as logan can apparently take a bath in stars


Learn to read. I didn't say he couldn't do it, I only wanted you provide evidence these nanites are going to be able to take down magical regenerating creatures.




Cooler said:


> Massively hypersonic, planet busting Cyborgs with an apparently infinite power source isn't exactly childsplay even if it is dwarfed by a lot of Marvel Tech.



Tony vic and Reed could do that..but dialed up to eleven inside of a month..at most..



Cooler said:


> Because all the DB characters are going to appear in a nice neat spot right? Or even better Tony will know where they're going to appear?



he can traxk them just fine he'll know where they manifest..dimensional tears...and people from other universes are the kinda stuff that send alarm klaxons blaring 


Cooler said:


> The chances are that Tony is going to have to do a lot more than wipe out a single city to stop the DB'verse invasion.



nega bomb coupled with time stop kills seventy percent of the arrivals instantly...

the wrest are dealt with at his leasure via remote controlled death clouds


Cooler said:


> Tony can watch his home planet die at the same time



no that wont be happening 
. 


Cooler said:


> You have no grounds to claim Goku an co will be divulging important information in the heat of battle, especially if they're there to destroy Marvel Earth. TBH I don't know what information Goku could give Tony anyway? What exactly are you arguing Goku will say to Tony? Or are you just throwing a tantrum and having a pop at DB for no reason?



I have two decades plus of db continuity suggesting he will


Cooler said:


> Poor argument. You doubting it doesn't make it untrue. That's argument from belief my friend, you believe Tony can create nanites able to 'easily' take of Buu you have yet to provide evidence he can.



its been his sthick since 2006 and your fucking asking me to prove he can do something that he's canonically shown able to do to varying degrees oy vey 



Cooler said:


> Why would a ki barrier work for low and mid tiers and not for high tiers? We've seen ki barriers can fend of large attacks from comparable fighters, that wouldn't change no matter how strong the fighters got as long as they were still comparable.



why would a ki barrier protect them against tiny machines...smaller then viruses? it certainly didn't help goku when he caught that heart thing


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

tony makes nanites out of vibranium

/ki nanite discussion


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

Herekic said:


> if he's stranded in space, while supreme kai and a bunch of others are safe on some planet, how is that irrelevant?



So where's the battle?

Marvel earth or DBZ verse?


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2010)

It's in Marvel earth. 

For the ones supporting the DB universe: if I give Tony full knowledge on the DB characters, what would happen then?


----------



## Cooler (Sep 12, 2010)

> The Immortal WatchDog said:
> 
> 
> > *Snip*
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> It's in Marvel earth.
> 
> For the ones supporting the DB universe: if I give Tony full knowledge on the DB characters, what would happen then?



bombastic rape


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 12, 2010)

Cooler said:


> You brought up the whole time dilation shizzle so I'll concede.
> 
> In my initial post I stated that Tony would win with a years prep anyway, not sure what happened between then and the beginning of our debate...



the final details on how required clarification and hammering out it seems


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 12, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> He doesn't say that at all. He says he needs someone to build it for him.
> 
> Repost.
> 
> ...



In like 10 minutes. He has a year here.



Cooler said:


> Without knowing how much the Silver Surfer put into his attack there's no grounds to say Iron Man can tank the DB sides attacks. Thor Odinson has brought up Tony being one shotted by Apocalypse and taken down by tanks etc...



Do you know how strong Apocalypse can be if he is serious?



Cooler said:


> Once Tony's alone in space he has to contend with the likes of Buu, Cell, Freeza etc...



As they don't have the speed or the ability to track things in space over such long distances they would basically be sitting ducks. Their only hope to even get near him in space would be teleportation but his stealth and energy scramblers would fuck that up.



Thor Odinson said:


> The Warriors 3 can handle The Odin Force now? Or have essence capable of killing The Disir?



Only that sword Loki has can kill the Disir.



The Chakra Fro said:


> If the DBverse has 1 year of prep, what's stopping Super Buu from gathering all of the dragon balls and wishing for immortality?





Only Tony gets prep. 

And are we forgetting all of the speed feats I've posted before?

His armor coming down from orbit fast enough to block gunfire from a few meters away.

Outrunning a collapsing black hole in his old armor.

Flying around the sun in minutes.

Reacting in picoseconds.

Vaporizing meteors all around him at super speed.

Etc.

He's also made armors made of adamantium, which would laugh off any ki attacks.

He can scan other people's brains:



Here are the nanobots:





(The aliens he used them on could easily infect and reprogram human DNA, so they work at least at a molecular level). He was also going to use nanites against WWH but they got deactivated before the fight, but they may very well have worked.

Here's something to kill Buu:




It can rip apart enemies on an atomic level. That's beyond Buu's regen.

Here's blocking transmutation. Don't waffle about it not being magical, as that's a special pleading fallacy:





He also has antimatter weapons.

His armors can repair themselves, and adapt to the enemy by analyzing their fighting style and powers in his computers and developing weapons and technology to specifically counter them.

He can also use intangibility, teleportation, teleportation tracking, energy absorption, zero-point energy, mindfuck (), sonic attacks, shrinking to cellular size, holograms, precog, black holes, do I have to go on?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

> Only that sword Loki has can kill the Disir.


 Turns out Ein Gram is a sword forged out of Kelda's pure heart and empathy in her soul that loki extracted during their time in Latveria


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 12, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> In like 10 minutes. He has a year here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see. But what about my second point, about Guldo. If Buu absorbs Guldo then all the things you pointed out that would defeat the verse would be negligent. During the year that Tony is prepping, it is more than simple and easy enough for Buu to accomplish this. If Buu absorbs Guldo then it doesnt matter about armor or nanites etc. Time will be stopped which will give Buu the oppurtunity to destroy him. Imagine, hours upon hours of Buu throwing planet busting attacks at Tony while he is suspended in the time/space contininum. I think this strategy will work and is more than enough to dispose of Iron Man.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 12, 2010)

Zero Point Energy alone would be enough to repel their attacks since it protected IM from a Collective charge. Add everything else he can do with one year of prep. Jonas Harrow's Power Drainer was based off a prototype from Tony Stark, tech he presumably still has somewhere. That shit would incapacitate everybody in DB so fast.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 12, 2010)

The Chakra Fro said:


> If the DBverse has 1 year of prep, what's stopping Super Buu from gathering all of the dragon balls and wishing for immortality? []



nothing whats stopping tony from bfring Buu into..a hell lords realm or shuma or something



The Chakra Fro said:


> Also is Guldo availible? If so, what's stopping S.Buu from absorbing him thus absorbing his power to stop time by holding his breath? Buu doesn't need to breath so he could potentially, infinitely stop time. Or atleast long enough to dispose of Stark.



Tony;s own access to time tech will negate this


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

If tony gets hands on a Doomlock, time fuckery will be useless against him


----------



## Es (Sep 12, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Jonas Harrow's Power Drainer was based off a prototype from Tony Stark, tech he presumably still has somewhere. That shit would incapacitate everybody in DB so fast.


I almost completely forgot about that, goddamn this is now an even greater rape than before.


----------



## Thor (Sep 12, 2010)

So in this fight Tony apparently has access to other people's on Marvel Earths inventions? Any thing to get the easy win against Dragonball. 

/thread mods, this is going nowhere.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> If tony gets hands on a Doomlock, time fuckery will be useless against him



Thats if he gets it. Besides wouldn't he be wasting his time buliding the nanites, and the all the other special tech? He doesn't know that the superhumans will have a guy that can suspend time for an infinite amount of time. 

It just seems that you guys are saying Tony can build all these things in a year which is highley unlikely. Where is he getting all the resources from and where is he going to bulid all of this stuff? 

Super Guldo  spells and end for Tony if we have to resort to "If" he gets the doomlock he can win.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 12, 2010)

Do you know how prep works? If it's stated that only one side gets it, then the other side doesn't. Period.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 12, 2010)

why is it highly unlikely tony has access to the stuff and can and will make use of it

superguldo dies...


----------



## Thor (Sep 12, 2010)

> Tony Stark is going to [try] eliminate every character of the DBZverse. Battle takes place in Marvel earth.
> 
> Location: Marvel Earth
> Knowledge: none to DBZ characters, Tony only knows he's going to take on superhumans
> ...



So by your interpretation other people's invetions in marvel = Tony Stark's personal resources? Like I said anything to get the easy win over Dragonball. This thread is pointless now.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

So Tony can't use google now?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> So Tony can't use google now?



Even Dr. Doom uses it.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr Doom uses Wikipedia. Tony Stark uses Google, the CIA database and 4chan


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 12, 2010)

really the guys got templates of shi'ar tech kree tech skrull tech he's had access too and is familiar with doom and reed tech

saying he can't build that shit is stupid


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 12, 2010)

Damn you're right Ban.

Valeria Richards goes XOXO on Amadeus Cho.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hank McCoy uses facebook. He's already got more friends than Dazzler.


----------



## Thor (Sep 12, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> really the guys got templates of shi'ar tech kree tech skrull tech he's had access too and is familiar with doom and reed tech
> 
> saying he can't build that shit is stupid



By that logic everyone from Reed to Tony can build Ultron. Lets just stick to things that we know Tony has built on 616 earth for the sake of a healthy debate and not "Tony has access to Eye of Agamotto and Cosmic Cubes"


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

everyone from reed to tony is not a whole lot of people as those are two out of three candidates for Scientist supreme
The third one being the guy who built ultron


----------



## Thor (Sep 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> everyone from reed to tony is not a whole lot of people as those are two out of three candidates for Scientist supreme
> The third one being the guy who built ultron



Well they are they people that are referrenced regularly that is why I mentioned it.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Well they are they people that are referrenced regularly that is why I mentioned it.



Well, both Tony and Reed could build ultron.

Only their guy would probably not go evil on them.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 12, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> *By that logic everyone from Reed to Tony can build Ultron. *Lets just stick to things *that we know Tony has built on 616 earth for the sake of a healthy debate* and not "Tony has access to Eye of Agamotto and Cosmic Cubes"



you saying he can't? and why? this a scenario match not a  "lets gimp tony and make him not use what ever resource he can for the win then cry about a silly  anti dbz double standard"


----------



## Thor (Sep 12, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you saying he can't? and why? this a scenario match not a  "lets gimp tony and make him not use what ever resource he can for the win then cry about a silly  anti dbz double standard"



Yes Tony Stark cannot build Ultron. Ultron is beyond the things Stark builds for himself.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd much rather have a Power Drainer on me than an Ultron butler as far as a means to fight people so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

in fact, when it comes to scientific knowledge, Doom, Pym, the Science Team, both Richards, Cho, Banner and Stark are pretty much a free pass to do anything.


----------



## Thor (Sep 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> in fact, when it comes to scientific knowledge, Doom, Pym, the Science Team, both Richards, Cho, Banner and Stark are pretty much a free pass to do anything.



No Beast? Or does he still count as part of the Science Team?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

To me, he does.

And so does the japanese godzilla dude. Even dead he's still smarter than 90% of Utopia's population


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 12, 2010)

fuck amadeaus cho..that stupid little gary stu him and nustain

fuck 'em 

that being said...Yeah nega bomb time dilation spam for the win


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 12, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> nustain



I almost misread that as nutstain


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

Cho is awesome and I look down upon anyone who trashmouths him


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Cho is awesome and I look down upon anyone who trashmouths him



Cho was like cammy in annihilation

good in small doses...and better seen only once every ten years


----------



## Thor (Sep 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Cho is awesome and I look down upon anyone who trashmouths him



Look down upon these nuts.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Cho was like cammy in annihilation
> 
> good in small doses...and better seen only once every ten years



I disagree. Cho is charismatic enough and a great ballance to hercules.
A bit of a brat right now, but I would be too if I were such a brilliant teenager surrounded by incompetents who keep fumbling in the way of finding my lost heterosexual life partner, whom I have constantly to punt into their proper place.

MEMO #1
THERE'S A GIANT GOLD STATUE OF HERCULES ON THE CEILING.
DEAL WITH IT

Also, Prince of Power cho fights with a suit.



Thor Odinson said:


> Look down upon these nuts.



Your liege remains unimpressed


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 12, 2010)

Cho got lame after he callously used a puppy as a means to guilt trip samson into a KO

oh and that bullshit with the tank...was near uchiha level annoyingly broken asspull


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

Cho hits your opinions in the face with a god mace


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 12, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> By that logic everyone from Reed to Tony can build Ultron. Lets just stick to things that we know Tony has built on 616 earth for the sake of a healthy debate and not "Tony has access to Eye of Agamotto and Cosmic Cubes"



I was mentioning the reality gem because he does have that, but decided not to focus on it because it would make the match too easy.



Thor Odinson said:


> Yes Tony Stark cannot build Ultron. Ultron is beyond the things Stark builds for himself.



Exactly what part of him is beyond Tony's ability to build?

He's build adamantium armor. He's built robots. He's built advanced AI.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> fuck amadeaus cho..that stupid little gary stu him and nustain
> 
> fuck 'em
> 
> that being said...Yeah nega bomb time dilation spam for the win



Cho has gotten pretty awesome lately, actually. Incredibly Hercules has been one of Marvel's best books in the last few years.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 12, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Cho has gotten pretty awesome lately, actually. Incredibly Hercules has been one of Marvel's best books in the last few years.



I would hope so because the first few issues with the dude where such a turn off

its worth a read now?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

No. Shut up, you don't deserve Herc goodness. I hate you


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 12, 2010)

Well it recently finished and continued in the Heroic Age series leading up to Chaos War. But really, pick it up, it's awesome and hilarious.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Sep 13, 2010)

Tony got restricted to only tech he has possession of, so I'm gonna say he can't do it.
That backed with the one year time limit, at best I can say he can build a like a Hulk Buster armor and such.

Though he might have the fire power, he's not as well trained as the Z fighters and though he might have equal strength he might lose due to inexperience.

But, with the reality gem...

He could possibly stomp if he spent that one year learning to use it without any repercussions. But, he is in character so I doubt that would be something he would attempt, he'd just go with his tech.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 13, 2010)

Belly Ranks said:


> Tony got restricted to only tech he has possession of, so I'm gonna say he can't do it.
> That backed with the one year time limit, at best I can say he can build a like a Hulk Buster armor and such.
> 
> Though he might have the fire power, he's not as well trained as the Z fighters and though he might have equal strength he might lose due to inexperience.
> ...



You're calling Tony Stark inexperienced?  Tony Stark?  The Ironman?  One of the most experienced super heroes on the Marvel Earth?

Wow.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah that nulled the point but fast.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I disagree. Cho is charismatic enough and a great ballance to hercules.
> A bit of a brat right now, but I would be too if I were such a brilliant teenager surrounded by incompetents who keep fumbling in the way of finding my lost heterosexual life partner, whom I have constantly to punt into their proper place.



Hell yes. I dont know why people hate on Cho. He's not even that gary stuish. Hell, he spent 3/4 issues of PoP being outwitted constantly.



> MEMO #1
> THERE'S A GIANT GOLD STATUE OF HERCULES ON THE CEILING.
> DEAL WITH IT



Cho's memos were probably the best part about the PoP mini series. And the mini series itself was pretty good.



> Also, Prince of Power cho fights with a suit.



Cho obviously went to the Barney Stinson academy for gifted youngsters.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Sep 13, 2010)

Enclave said:


> You're calling Tony Stark inexperienced?  Tony Stark?  The Ironman?  One of the most experienced super heroes on the Marvel Earth?
> 
> Wow.



Tony Stark doesn't have a lot of combat training, compared to the Z Fighters who are highly skilled martial artists. And yes, yes in that sense I am calling him unskilled and inexperienced.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 13, 2010)

Belly Ranks said:


> Tony Stark doesn't have a lot of combat training, compared to the Z Fighters who are highly skilled martial artists. And yes, yes in that sense I am calling him unskilled and inexperienced.



I don't get this at all. A person could not even list all the fights Ironman has had with out looking it up, even then it would be difficult. 

I could list every fight every Dragonball character had off the top of my head.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2010)

Belly Ranks said:


> Tony Stark doesn't have a lot of combat training, compared to the Z Fighters who are highly skilled martial artists. And yes, yes in that sense I am calling him unskilled and inexperienced.



the guy who killed a bunch of armed skrulls during a heart attack?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 14, 2010)

Even without his armor and controlled by a slave disk he was doing well in WWH's arena against alien monsters with just fighting skill.

Not to mention that's not really relevant since this is a prep battle and he probably won't even have to fight personally.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 14, 2010)

I can see Iron Man make it to either the Ginyu Force or Frieza.

He would need the Reality Gem to beat Frieza, and that depend on the distance.


----------



## Federer (Sep 14, 2010)

Captain America said:


> I can see Iron Man make it to either the Ginyu Force or Frieza.
> 
> He would need the Reality Gem to beat Frieza, and that depend on the distance.



What can Freeza do against Tony's most powerful suits?


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2010)

Would Iron man's suit work on that small guys power from the ginyu force? The three eyed guy who could stop time by holding his breath?


----------



## Es (Sep 14, 2010)

Doesn't he have a year of prep with full knowledge? With his tech access he could probably easily come up with something to evade it, as stated by banhammer and watchdog.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2010)

Es said:


> Doesn't he have a year of prep with *full knowledge*? With his tech access he could probably easily come up with something to evade it, as stated by banhammer and watchdog.



OP only says Tony has year of prep with _no_ knowledge besides the fact that he will be fighting "superhumans" (which is a amazing understatement ). Tony will probobly come close to shiting on himself when he sees what the mid-teirs can do. LOL "superhumans"


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2010)

tony with one year of prep and nothing but the knowledge that a superhuman race is about to wage war on him, he uses it and gains full knowledge, more than he'dd bother to get if someone only gave him an overall gist of it


----------



## eHav (Sep 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> tony with one year of prep and nothing but the knowledge that a superhuman race is about to wage war on him, he uses it and gains full knowledge, more than he'dd bother to get if someone only gave him an overall gist of it



how since they are from a different universe? it is not stated that he is living among them either so they could all just appear once the prep is over. all he would know is that they are "superhumans" wich is a very broad term and quite hte understatement considering some of the DB characters. If Tony prepares for anything, even things way beyong the general term of superhumans he has the skillset to create his victory, otherwise he will go up agaisnt something a lot stronger than he was hoping for and may not be prepared for it. it's how i see it anyway. what's the point of making his knowledge that short if in the prep time he could learn anything about them? pointless


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2010)

Es said:


> Then what about this statement from the OP ?



My bad I had no idea he changed it because he got bias from seeing the posts of DBZ fans.....


----------



## eHav (Sep 14, 2010)

Foxve said:


> My bad I had no idea he changed it because he got bias from seeing the posts of DBZ fans.....



he didnt change it he was just asking a question


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2010)

eHav said:


> he didnt change it he was just asking a question



Oh.... Then I take it back.  Though it means my earlier question still stands....


----------



## MisterShin (Sep 14, 2010)

I dont think Tony can make this.

Things like time stop, magic, solar flare, destructo disk, teleporting, stone spit, transmute, body possessing, heart exploding beam, head exploding tk/tp, Vegito, (Gohan)Buu.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 14, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> I dont think Tony can make this.
> 
> Things like time stop, magic, solar flare, destructo disk, teleporting, stone spit, transmute, body possessing, heart exploding beam, head exploding tk/tp, Vegito, (Gohan)Buu.



Which is like normal for Marvel and nothing Tony hasn't dealt with already.


----------



## Federer (Sep 14, 2010)

Foxve said:


> My bad I had no idea he changed it because he got *bias* from seeing the posts of DBZ fans.....



To neg or not to neg?

How am I biased? Because I simply ask an argument why you think the DBZverse wins? Ever since your first post in this thread, you kept replying with horrible replies.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> To neg or not to neg?
> 
> How am I biased? Because I simply ask an argument why you think the DBZverse wins? Ever since your first post in this thread, you kept replying with horrible replies.



It's in the question you made. And yes, I'll admit you are right about my earlier posts as I had no idea iron man could do half that crazy shit with _man made_ armor.:S I only recently started looking up the stuff he could do after I read about some of the enemies he fought in this thread. My knowlage of iron man before then was basicly what most think of him and other DC characters......


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 14, 2010)

Foxve said:


> It's in the question you made. And yes, I'll admit you are right about my earlier posts as I had no idea iron man could do half that crazy shit with _man made_ armor.:S I only recently started looking up the stuff he could do after I read about some of the enemies he fought in this thread. My knowlage of iron man before then was basicly what most think of him and *other DC characters*......



iron man is marvel mad


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Sep 14, 2010)

Foxve said:


> It's in the question you made.



You need to work on your reading comprehension.

He specifically asks those who were supporting DBZ of winning.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 14, 2010)

Foxve said:


> It's in the question you made. And yes, I'll admit you are right about my earlier posts as I had no idea iron man could do half that crazy shit with _man made_ armor.:S



In Marvel, man made stuff can include stuff that warps reality and messes with Celestials.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 14, 2010)

Roshi rapes      .


----------



## Michael (Sep 14, 2010)

Time Gem, GG.  Nobody can prevent from being killed by time control.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Sep 14, 2010)

Foxve said:


> Exactlly.................



Let it be known that if you ask a side a question, you automatically support that side.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 14, 2010)

Really, no one has come up with a single counter for most the stuff I listed in my post earlier. He's really just going to have to press a button from some interdimensional fortress somewhere and they'll all be screwed before they even know what's happening.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 14, 2010)

Foxve said:


> OP only says Tony has year of prep with _no_ knowledge besides the fact that he will be fighting "superhumans" (which is a amazing understatement ). Tony will probobly come close to shiting on himself when he sees what the mid-teirs can do. LOL "superhumans"



when he sees what the mid tiers of dbz do he'll laugh in their fucking face while time is stopped and ravaging nano machines...are eating the flesh from their bones or breaking them down at a molecular level...

or small scale nega bombs go off erasing organic matter within a few miles z senshi included



Foxve said:


> It's in the question you made. And yes, I'll admit you are right about my earlier posts as I had no idea iron man could do half that crazy shit with _man made_ armor.:S I only recently started looking up the stuff he could do after I read about some of the enemies he fought in this thread. My knowlage of iron man before then was basicly what most think of him and other DC characters......



so you basically have no clue what your talking about...and are just masturbating to dragon ballz  then?


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Sep 15, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Really, no one has come up with a single counter for most the stuff I listed in my post earlier. He's really just going to have to press a button from some interdimensional fortress somewhere and they'll all be screwed before they even know what's happening.



Correct.  Iron Man basically wins this in nearly whatever ridiculous fashion he oh so chooses.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Really, no one has come up with a single counter for most the stuff I listed in my post earlier. He's really just going to have to press a button from some interdimensional fortress somewhere and they'll all be screwed before they even know what's happening.



What if they throw a Capsule Corp cap at him and toss his ass into hammer space? That's a viable tactic right? 

Futile I know, he probably has some tech or armor that can dimension hope right?


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> What if they throw a Capsule Corp cap at him and toss his ass into hammer space? That's a viable tactic right?
> 
> Futile I know, he probably has some tech or armor that can dimension hope right?



iron man is getting hit by a capsule corp cap? wtf?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 15, 2010)

Hammer space

The one thing even tony will never figure out


----------



## Thor (Sep 15, 2010)

More Info on Iron-Man's Bleeding Edge armor.

article
article
article
article
article
article
article


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2010)

I love that scene.

"Guess how much power ive got pumping into my head these days?"
*Reed does super math*
"Oh my."


----------



## Michael (Sep 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> What if they throw a Capsule Corp cap at him and toss his ass into hammer space? That's a viable tactic right?
> 
> Futile I know, he probably has some tech or armor that can dimension hope right?



Because he would stand there and get his ass raped.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh yea, fun fact from IIM 30. The new Iron Man armor has 360 degree vision.

And it seems to be limitless as far as weapons go (in variability if not power), since on several occasions we've seen Tony's arms just transform into whatever weapon he needs.

Bleeding Edge is so awesome.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 16, 2010)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Let it be known that if you ask a side a question, you automatically support that side.



It's both the question and the way he asked it



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so you basically have no clue what your talking about...



Yes in the first part of the thread. I'm man enough to admit when I am wrong.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and are just masturbating to dragon ballz  then?



Mature......


----------



## Belly Ranks (Sep 16, 2010)

I got access to Iron Man comics now, and I'm reading up on what he can bring to this fight, still don't see what he can do to take the whole verse.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 16, 2010)

Belly Ranks said:


> I got access to Iron Man comics now, and I'm reading up on what he can bring to this fight, *still don't see what he can do to take the whole verse*.



That's my thoughts exactly. I'm amazed that Iron can do all this other stuff, but can't really see how he would beat everyone in the DBZverse without somehaxxx shit like the reality gem.......


----------



## Thor (Sep 16, 2010)

Foxve said:


> That's my thoughts exactly. I'm amazed that Iron can do all this other stuff, but can't really see how he would beat everyone in the DBZverse without somehaxxx shit like the reality gem.......



That's because he can't. He would get overwhellmed by 3 hyper sonic moon busters.


----------



## Es (Sep 16, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> That's because he can't. He would get overwhellmed by 3 hyper sonic moon busters.


Yes he can, or can you explain how can they survive a black hole or avoid just getting their powers drained?


----------



## Thor (Sep 16, 2010)

Es said:


> Yes he can, or can you explain how can they survive a black hole or avoid just getting their powers drained?



Because Tony at his very best has ever set things up so perfectly he could take a universe of over 1000 hypersonic moonbusters, some competent, some not so competent, all destructive to the nth degree? 

Tony at his best can barely take a tired Thor.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 17, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> What can Freeza do against Tony's most powerful suits?



Iron Man's beaten Silver Surfer before, but wouldn't that be considered PIS around here though?


----------



## Thor (Sep 17, 2010)

Captain America said:


> Iron Man's beaten Silver Surfer before, but wouldn't that be considered PIS around here though?



By the looks of it it depends on what side you are arguing. If you were arguing for the Silver Surfer it would be an extremely low showing, for Iron Man it is a high showing.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 17, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> By the looks of it it depends on what side you are arguing. If you were arguing for the Silver Surfer it would be an extremely low showing, for Iron Man it is a high showing.



Here's the fight btw:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 17, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Broly is filler.
> 
> I meant only canon characters, and Tony is a 'good guy', so the spirit bomb won't work. Seriously guys, come up with better arguments, I need more details.



Technically, only a pure heart can deflect the Spirit Bomb.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 18, 2010)

Belly Ranks said:


> I got access to Iron Man comics now, and I'm reading up on what he can bring to this fight, still don't see what he can do to take the whole verse.



So you've read his entire history, or even a good amount of his various tech feats? Check out my earlier post.



Atlantic Storm said:


> Technically, only a pure heart can deflect the Spirit Bomb.



It's said that it won't hurt anyone without an evil heart. Not that it would even be a factor in this fight since it takes way too long to set up. Goku would have had his insides melted by nanites before he could even think of using it.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Sep 18, 2010)

I am aware Iron Man is strong. But what about characters such as buuhan who have some hax and impressive durability/regeneration?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 18, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Because Tony at his very best has ever set things up so perfectly he could take a universe of *over 1000 hypersonic moonbusters*, some competent, some not so competent, all destructive to the nth degree?
> 
> Tony at his best can barely take a tired Thor.



What? Where did you get this number? Manga only please, no anime/movies which are non-canon. Roshi's  moon busting does'nt count BTW since stronger characters after being drained don't go above city or island i.e Piccolo daimou and 23rd Budokai Piccolo. Destructive to the nth degree? What are you trying to argue here?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 18, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> I am aware Iron Man is strong. But what about characters such as buuhan who have some hax and impressive durability/regeneration?



Did you even read my post? Psychic waves, reality warping, dimension dumping, black holes, subatomic disintegration, nanoplagues, these would all hit him from some remote area before he even realized he was being attacked.


----------



## Estrecca (Sep 18, 2010)

To cut into one particular claim that makes me raise my eyebrow.

Has Tony Stark ever used the Reality Gem successfully? 

'cause the Collector had that particular gizmo for like a zillion years and thought that it was just a shiny rock despite exhaustive analysis, because he never managed to make it do a thing. It is the most difficult to master out of all the Infinity Gems (Soul Gem is difficult to control, but easy to use).


----------



## Cooler (Sep 18, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What? Where did you get this number? Manga only please, no anime/movies which are non-canon. Roshi's  moon busting does'nt count BTW since stronger characters after being drained don't go above city or island i.e Piccolo daimou and 23rd Budokai Piccolo. Destructive to the nth degree? What are you trying to argue here?



He's possibly referring to this being the entire verse which therefore includes a planet full of Saiyans, Freeza's army etc...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 18, 2010)

time dilation fields nega bombs.....nanite death clouds..singularity bombs that can destroy a hundred lightyears

ect etc

there is nothing to save the dbzu


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 18, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> I am aware Iron Man is strong. But what about characters such as buuhan who have some hax and impressive durability/regeneration?



if tony can make such things like a thor buster and hulk buster armor he wouldn't have no problem making a suit so powerful that it can absorb ki and drain it and add it to the suit. one thing about iron mans suits that alot of people for get. is that with ever upgarde theirs always something new pretty broken add to it.

 Tony briefly touches on the specifics of his 'new self'. When Reed refers to it as an _upgrade_ to Extremis, Tony replies with: "Nah, this is just what comes next":



---

Tony then reveals his new armor (which is being dubbed "_The Bleeding Edge Armor_".) This armor is stored inside Tony's body in its entirety, 'manifesting' itself when mentally commanded:



(Note that Tony was also referred to as the "the world's smartest man".)

read the scans mike

Thanks to Galan for the scans





Tranquil Fury said:


> What? Where did you get this number? Manga only please, no anime/movies which are non-canon. Roshi's  moon busting does'nt count BTW since stronger characters after being drained don't go above city or island i.e Piccolo daimou and 23rd Budokai Piccolo. Destructive to the nth degree? What are you trying to argue here?




piccolo's strongest attack destroyed half a island 

blitzed





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> time dilation fields nega bombs.....nanite death clouds..singularity bombs that can destroy a hundred lightyears
> 
> ect etc
> 
> there is nothing to save the dbzu



but these dsdbz nazi would tell you other wises


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> time dilation fields nega bombs.....nanite death clouds..singularity bombs that can destroy a hundred lightyears
> 
> ect etc
> 
> there is nothing to save the dbzu



Proof that Tony has created Nega Bombs. Stop spouting crap.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2010)

Bleeding Edge is particularly cool because of the "transformers" factor that now plays into the game. For example, he can transform his arm into a protocanon.
And all the white-blue things are eyes.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2010)

Better eye sight than a Hyuga
Smarter than a billion Shikamaru
More fan girls than the Uchica bros.

Tony Stark!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kD8sxIjVuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Sep 18, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Did you even read my post? Psychic waves, reality warping, dimension dumping, black holes, subatomic disintegration, nanoplagues, these would all hit him from some remote area before he even realized he was being attacked.



Not really Mike. But yea that stuff is so cash.




Heavenly King said:


> if tony can make such things like a thor buster and hulk buster armor he wouldn't have no problem making a suit so powerful that it can absorb ki and drain it and add it to the suit. one thing about iron mans suits that alot of people for get. is that with ever upgarde theirs always something new pretty broken add to it.
> 
> Tony briefly touches on the specifics of his 'new self'. When Reed refers to it as an _upgrade_ to Extremis, Tony replies with: "Nah, this is just what comes next":
> 
> ...




H 

Besides that the art is pretty impressive.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 18, 2010)

Threads like this on the OBD is like looking into the spread of a old man's unwashed ass.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2010)

hell, fucking bishop could casually life wipe with minimal marvelverse prep.


And who the hell thinks whiping up time machines in Marvel Universe is hard? The Richards literally take their  children on family trips across time. Like, the opening of the first disneyland. X-Men Science Team whip out time travel clocks as a standard assignment and forge keeps a closet full of bionic arms stored with these, which anyone can walk in and steal by just knocking him over the head and grabbing them.
The Yorkees did it, the steins definitely know how to do it, Doom is the leading expert, having even created a way to stop alternate timelines from occurring, Layla miller can do it, Magik can do it, Vision can do it, if anything tony stark can invent it fifty years from now, travel back into the past for this battle and teach himself how to do it.



Hell, even the kingpin had a time traveling machine.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> hell, fucking bishop could casually life wipe with minimal marvelverse prep.
> 
> 
> And who the hell thinks whiping up time machines in Marvel Universe is hard? The Richards literally take their  children on family trips across time. Like, the opening of the first disneyland. X-Men Science Team whip out time travel clocks as a standard assignment and forge keeps a closet full of bionic arms stored with these, which anyone can walk in and steal by just knocking him over the head and grabbing them.
> ...



Yet Tony Stark needs Noh-Varr to build one for him because he hasn't a clue how it works. Also I wouldn't call what Bishop did minimum prep. He was going all out to kill Hope.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2010)

he was going all out to chase hope. He life wiped almost completely without fretting a lot.


Also, Tony went to nor varr because he had no minute to spare to delve on the mechanics of this thing. He needed someone who was already an expert in not only time traveling but alternate reality crossing, two very distinct and infinitely complicated matters

And if you will recall, the only reason he did it in the first place was because Tony Stark from the future sent for him back into his own past, with a bomb that he invented.
A particularly powerful bomb whom tony was convinced not even Thor there, a guy who solos DBZ a couple of dozen times over, would have a chance to fight


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> he was going all out to chase hope. He life wiped almost completely without fretting a lot.


I'm going to read up on Cable and I'll get back to you on this one. Because I recall Bishop discussing how hard his plan was.



> Also, Tony went to nor varr because he had no minute to spare to delve on the mechanics of this thing. He needed someone who was already an expert in not only time traveling but alternate reality crossing, two very distinct and infinitely complicated matters


Both of which Tony had no knowledge of. Could Tony learn it in about a month? I'd give him a week tops but the fact doesn't change that at the moment Tony has absolutely no knowledge of how to build a time machine.



> And if you will recall, the only reason he did it in the first place was because Tony Stark from the future sent for him back into his own past, with a bomb that he invented.
> A particularly powerful bomb whom tony was convinced not even Thor there, a guy who solos DBZ a couple of dozen times over, would have a chance to fight



Kang is the Master of Time and Space. The Bomb he inveted had a crappy range, it could only destroy all of New York.

As usual Tony underestimates Thor's power and durability. Thor who usually holds back just to make the Avengers feel useful. I'm sure the bomb would only rip Thor's clothes off.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 18, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Proof that Tony has created Nega Bombs. Stop spouting crap.



your trolling now..you must be fucking trolling between saying peter parker is slower then bullets when he has activley blitzed beyond mercy people who make bullets look slow....to this bullshit

Tony has access to the tech he's got access to templates..of the guys who can build....said tech....

there is no way you can claim he looses this..no possible way you can deny he can do virtually what ever he wants

christ whats stopping him from using the z senshis quantum signature and compare it to all the alternate univerers out there find the dbzu open a dimensional rift..and just spam singularity/nega bombs into it..and the after life

thats certainly within his ability...Reeds got the thechnology..tony's had access to his shit for years..christ all mighty the fucking USS enterprise could do this..and has done this....and I'm pretty sure tony is lightyears ahead of that rickety boat..tech wise


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2010)

At the point of that event, Tony knows for a fact Thor can go to the surface of the sun and come back in a matter of moments, that can range from minutes to mere seconds.
Shortly before he explains he could figure out how to make up time machines, he simply decides against it because he knows he'll turn into kang.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> your trolling now..you must be fucking trolling between saying peter parker is slower then bullets when he has activley blitzed beyond mercy people who make bullets look slow....to this bullshit
> 
> Tony has access to the tech he's got access to templates..of the guys who can build....said tech....
> 
> ...



Where is the proof Tony can do all that? Come on show me. Just because he is a genius doesn't automatically mean he can spam nega bombs which he can't even create and there are no templates of Nega Bombs on earth at all.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> At the point of that event, Tony knows for a fact Thor can go to the surface of the sun and come back in a matter of moments, that can range from minutes to mere seconds.
> Shortly before he explains he *could *figure out how to make up time machines, he simply decides against it because he knows he'll turn into kang.



Key word is could. He could do it. I'm not denying that. But can he at this moment in time? no.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 18, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Where is the proof Tony can do all that? Come on show me. Just because he is a genius doesn't automatically mean he can spam nega bombs which he can't even create and there are no templates of Nega Bombs on earth at all.



so basically he has access to the tech...has shown the ability to make everything from thor clones to time machines....to nano bugs potent enough to fuck with sentry..

and your sitting here pulling this bullshit saying he can;t do something well within his established capabilities 

he does not even need negas due to singularity bombs..but as far no template existinfg on earth your fuckin wrong..in the eighties Doom Beast and Reed at various copied  the Shi'ar and Kree empires entire freaking database


just because its been sitting around and not used by the writers (which I doubt given the shit Reeds come up with) does not mean he does not have access to it

again your wrong he wins this...their helpless


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 18, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so basically he has access to the tech...has shown the ability to make everything from thor clones to time machines....*to nano bugs potent enough to fuck with sentry..*



What do you mean by this? There's like two times IM faced the Sentry and it didn't involve nanites, which wouldn't have worked on him because he's immortal shapeshifting psionic energy. 

But there's Harrow's Power Drainer during the Dark Reign which was built upon a prototype from Stark after he was specifically asked for a way to depower or kill the Sentry ever since the Civil War, and I don't remember how that plot device worked other than it could turn off tech, disable alien forms, Kree artifacts and even Greek God-itude.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so basically he has access to the tech...has shown the ability to make everything from thor clones to time machines....to nano bugs potent enough to fuck with sentry..



He didn't make Clor on his own. Clor pales compared to Thor. He has never made a time machine in 616 canon. He has never created nano bugs potent enough to fuck with Sentry. You are a liar. 



> and your sitting here pulling this bullshit saying he can;t do something well within his established capabilities


Bullshit you say?

Your Argument: Tony Stark can create every thing in existence because he is a genius hurp durp.



> he does not even need negas due to singularity bombs..but as far no template existinfg on earth your fuckin wrong..in the eighties Doom Beast and Reed at various copied  the Shi'ar and Kree empires entire freaking database


Proof please and Nega Bombs were created in the 90s



> just because its been sitting around and not used by the writers (which I doubt given the shit Reeds come up with) does not mean he does not have access to it


What does that have to do with anything



> again your wrong he wins this...their helpless


Are you 12. Are you able to even create a healthy debate using proof not just "Tony Stark is a genius he wins". 

From now on I am only arguing with people whose sentences don't lower my intelligence and can actually debate and not just call someone a troll when they cannot counter their arguments.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 18, 2010)

Charcan said:


> What do you mean by this? There's like two times IM faced the Sentry and it didn't involve nanites, which wouldn't have worked on him because he's immortal shapeshifting psionic energy. []



when he used some kind of bug to over load clock and wangst sentry out 



Thor Odinson said:


> He didn't make Clor on his own. Clor pales compared to Thor. He has never made a time machine in 616 canon. He has never created nano bugs potent enough to fuck with Sentry. You are a liar. ]



lol this is the guy who constantly distorts downplays or outright lies in every thread he is in calling me a liar?

you can take that and stick where the sun does not shine fool



Thor Odinson said:


> Bullshit you say?
> 
> Your Argument: Tony Stark can create every thing in existence because he is a genius hurp durp.



no pay attention now my argument is he can create anything he has access too...templates or other wise and nothing contradicts this



Thor Odinson said:


> Proof please and Nega Bombs were created in the 90s



the writers...unless they stated in operation galactic storm....that it was a new invention which looking at the comic now i do not see...the empire proper had it as long as that

and even then its not like they haven;t had access to achrives and tech from them any ways as recent as now...so bunk



Thor Odinson said:


> What does that have to do with anything



are you fucking serious?



			
				Thor Odinson;35025509
Are you 12. Are you able to even create a healthy debate using proof not just "Tony Stark is a genius he wins".[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> again...he has access to alien tech kree skrull and shiar he has...access to Reed and doom tech and nothing contradicts his ability to assemble this....
> 
> you cannot claim other wise
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 18, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> when he used some kind of bug to over load clock and wangst sentry out



No he used Extremis to hack CLOC and its comm link and make it transmit many different disasters to Sentry at once, exploiting a neurosis that he knew was there (because he has the guy's secret files). While it shows how disadvantaged tech-based characters can be against IM (since CLOC was worked on by Reed Richards), it was a different situation to making nanites attack people's bodies.

DB characters still lose.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 18, 2010)

wait wait wait thor odinson... let me get this straight. people NOT as intelligent as stark have made time machines and stuff, and maybe he has as well, and logically speaking and upon everything shown so far, he has the capability..... but we throw it out because of one instance where he asks assistance from someone more knowledgeable in the field? lol.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> wait wait wait thor odinson... let me get this straight. people NOT as intelligent as stark have made time machines and stuff, and maybe he has as well, and logically speaking and upon everything shown so far, he has the capability..... but we throw it out because of one instance where he asks assistance from someone more knowledgeable in the field? lol.



No he has absolutely no knowledge on it what so ever. Just because Tony is a genius doesn't mean he has knowledge of all scientific fields.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 18, 2010)

yeah if fucking wilson fisk an hyra can obtain an make use of highly advance futuristic weaponry an the average mook  under fisks command can build a device that can amplify anything from mind control to gravitic bombs

why the fuck cant tony with easy access to high end sci fi tech not make nega bombs time stopery weapons and other shit

this is getting absolutely stupid


----------



## Thor (Sep 19, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> yeah if fucking wilson fisk an hyra can obtain an make use of highly advance futuristic weaponry an the average mook  under fisks command can build a device that can amplify anything from mind control to gravitic bombs


It's not like the work for those organizations for money. Most mooks under Fisks command are either forced or payed in huge amounts




> why the fuck cant tony with easy access to high end sci fi tech not make nega bombs time stopery weapons and other shit
> 
> this is getting absolutely stupid


Because Tony has no knowledge on how to make it that's why. Your argument is absolutely stupid.


----------



## Es (Sep 19, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> It's not like the work for those organizations for money. Most mooks under Fisks command are either forced or payed in huge amounts


 He means if people less intelligent then Stark can make one, why shouldn't he? He is one of the worlds smartest men and all



> Because Tony has no knowledge on how to make it that's why. Your argument is absolutely stupid.


Do you mind backing that up with actual proof?


----------



## Thor (Sep 19, 2010)

Es said:


> He means if people less intelligent then Stark can make one, why shouldn't he? He is one of the worlds smartest men and all


Because Tony might not be as skilled in that particular area as them. Reed is smarter than Tony all round but Tony is better at electronics and cybernetics, and Reed is better at math and making cosmic cubes.



> Do you mind backing that up with actual proof?



I already proved Iron-Man cannot and doesn't know how to build a time machine, and he cannot build a nega bomb because he doesn't know how to make Nega-Bands.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 19, 2010)

I can show you proof of black hole weapons, he built this one when he was the director of SHIELD:


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> It's not like the work for those organizations for money. Most mooks under Fisks command are either forced or payed in huge amounts]



this is getting moronic if less skilled less intelligent character can do this why cant tony who not only has access to the tech likely has databases and templates with fucking Reeds and dooms notes on the subject

the lengths you go to downplay certain comic characters is absolutely fucking stupid


Thor Odinson said:


> Because Tony has no knowledge on how to make it that's why. Your argument is absolutely stupid.



only this is completely false and one scan with him making a comment does not over rule his entire history..his feats or anything else

you are completely wrong...and guilty of downplaying stark


----------



## Thor (Sep 19, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> I can show you proof of black hole weapons, he built this one when he was the director of SHIELD:



Of a Black Hole Weapon you mean. Singular buddy.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Of a Black Hole Weapon you mean. Singular buddy.



its retarded of you to assume he cant build more..or the hundred plus light year destroying ones some kree buillt..considering he;s got access to their tech plus Reed and dooms

really your at the point where your trolling


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 19, 2010)

If he made one he can make another so the point is what?


----------



## Thor (Sep 19, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> this is getting moronic if less skilled less intelligent character can do this why cant tony who not only has access to the tech likely has databases and templates with fucking Reeds and dooms notes on the subject



Because that character is better in a better field than Tony. Stuff like this happens you know. Reed>T'Challa. T'Challa knows expotentially more about Shadow Physics than Reed.

the lengths you go to downplay certain comic characters is absolutely fucking stupid



> only this is completely false and one scan with him making a comment does not over rule his entire history..his feats or anything else
> 
> you are completely wrong...and guilty of downplaying stark



Tony has never created a time machine in his canon 616 lifetime. He created one when Franklin Richards recreated him, but that doesn't count since he was being warped in the first place. Please post scans of Tony making Nega Bombs, and destroying multiverses like you claim.

I'm putting you on my ignore list. Off to debate the intelligent posters.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Because that character is better in a better field than Tony. Stuff like this happens you know. Reed>T'Challa. T'Challa knows expotentially more about Shadow Physics than Reed.



and your sitting here and telling me that if Reed got ahold of T'challas work that with just a lil bit of research he couldn;t easily out perform him?

if you answer no your an idiot 



Thor Odinson said:


> Tony has never created a time machine in his canon 616 lifetime. He created one when Franklin Richards recreated him, but that doesn't count since he was being warped in the first place. Please post scans of Tony making Nega Bombs, and destroying multiverses like you claim.



1, so what he can do it....he has access to the tech and the persons research on the matter

2, multiverse? you are officially lying about another posters claims



Thor Odinson said:


> I'm putting you on my ignore list. Off to debate the intelligent posters.



aww you actually have to post this....just to flame how fucking pathetic


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 19, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> I can show you proof of black hole weapons, he built this one when he was the director of SHIELD:



Except he is no longer the head of shield, and will have far less resources at his disposal. It also doesn't say how many years he spent developing it, or how much money.

Also, that bh wouldn't even generate enough mass to crush a mountain, and was likely meant to deal with fodder armies. The scan also says that it would dissipate after a short time. I'm not doubting he can make a more powerful one, given the time and resources, but:

*Still waiting for someone to give a decent time-frame for how long it'll take for him to build this stuff*.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 19, 2010)

It would destroy all matter in the target area. And he gets access to all of his resources.

Really, the fact this thread is still going on is pathetic. Tony wins, there are so many things he can and has built that would end this without even a fight.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

neg a person when you can't prove shit and run away from them in a debate? really...bad form my friend

Tony enters the match with a time dilation field he then proceeds to infect every character with a nano plague while identifying their quantum signature he then tracks down the home universe of these characters and tossing a few multi lightyear destroying singulairty bombs...into it...ends it


----------



## Thor (Sep 19, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> neg a person when you can't prove shit and run away from them in a debate? really...bad form my friend
> 
> Tony enters the match with a time dilation field he then proceeds to infect every character with a nano plague while identifying their quantum signature he then tracks down the home universe of these characters and tossing a few multi lightyear destroying singulairty bombs...into it...ends it



Can you prove he can do all that? No you can't. Screaming like a petulant child isn't going to make you right.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 19, 2010)

I've already posted scans proving he can do more than enough to win this.


----------



## Thor (Sep 19, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> I've already posted scans proving he can do more than enough to win this.



I wasn't replying to your proof Mike I was replying to this. 



> Tony enters the match with a *time dilation field* he then proceeds to* infect every character with a nano plague while identifying their quantum signature* he then tracks down the home universe of these characters and *tossing a few multi lightyear destroying singulairty bombs*...into it...ends it


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 19, 2010)

So are you just arguing against IWD in particular or do you think Tony actually loses this?


----------



## Thor (Sep 19, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> So are you just arguing against IWD in particular or do you think Tony actually loses this?



The former. I am challenging him to be more constructive in his replies not just "Tony is genius, he creates god, god wins"

With a year off prep and supposedly nothing to get in the way Tony can actually do quite alot, his only problem will be sufficient energy.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Can you prove he can do all that? No you can't. Screaming like a petulant child isn't going to make you right.



he has access to the technology..its templates its research he has had access to it for years

you have absolutely no basis to make the claim that he cannot

and as far calling some one a petulant child you have lied about my posts distorted evidence brought one low end showing that contradicts his history..made some dishonest comparisons...and are ignoring the guys resource base

its a bit beyond hypocritical here


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm sorry but this sounds like the DBZ wank logic used on movie codec by idiots like morpheus.

* sees multiple scans showing a character can do somethin*, O WAIT LOOKIE HERE, ONE OR TWO INSTANCES where a character CAN't, totally overrides every instance, logic, powerscaling and common sense that says he can. I am rite I is the victor ADMIT I AM WRONG MR POOPYPANTS OR I WILL FILE A BUTTHURT REPORT!


----------



## Belly Ranks (Sep 19, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> So are you just arguing against IWD in particular or do you think Tony actually loses this?



I can't deny tony's tech and such, but in a straight forward fight, he'd lose to to high tiers, with that being said he could beat one high tier in a fight, but would lose if he got into a 2nd before getting to repair/prep.

Though his tech and so on, is undeniably strong.

He can take this as long as he doesn't get into many direct fights and can use his tech from a distance.


----------



## Thor (Sep 19, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> I'm sorry but this sounds like the DBZ wank logic used on movie codec by idiots like morpheus.
> 
> * sees multiple scans showing a character can do somethin*, O WAIT LOOKIE HERE, ONE OR TWO INSTANCES where a character CAN't, totally overrides every instance, logic, powerscaling and common sense that says he can. I am rite I is the victor ADMIT I AM WRONG MR POOPYPANTS OR I WILL FILE A BUTTHURT REPORT!



If you are refferring to me there are no scans of 616 Tony creating a time machine or multi lightyear destroying singulairty bombs.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

you have missed the entire point..he has access to the tech to the templates and to the research....and to other alien tech

he is smart enough...nothing suggests he can't

thus this entire multi page  tirade has been you just raging for no reason


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 19, 2010)

GOKU HAS NEVER DESTROYED A PLANET, GUESS HE CAN'T!!!!!!!!!
 in fact most people in DBZ Haven't even destroyed a continent must less a planet.

the point is tony has access to all of these things, has the intelligence and resources to make them. thats that.

thats like saying "ok buu has shown the ability to copy a variety of techniques and the ability to use them effectively, but there is no possible way he can learn big bang attack since he never used it even though he has demonstrated the ability to use a super kamehameha".

thor can you just concede instead of making yourself look like a total butthurt anti-comic fanboy? this is just disgusting right now.......... the points have been made, backed up by scans upon scans of evidence, common sense such as stark's intelligence and resources, and you try to deny it by saying " he hasn't done it therefore he can't".


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 19, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> I dont think Tony can make this.
> 
> Things like time stop, magic, solar flare, destructo disk, teleporting, stone spit, transmute, body possessing, heart exploding beam, head exploding tk/tp, Vegito, (Gohan)Buu.



you really don't know what you're talking about like always


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 19, 2010)

Saiyan God said:


> Threads like this on the OBD is like looking into the spread of a old man's unwashed ass.




this is coming from a dude that thinks frieza can beat the hulk go back dsdbz mvc and cry some more


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 19, 2010)

Belly Ranks said:


> He can take this as long as he doesn't get into many direct fights and can use his tech from a distance.



Which is what I have been saying the whole time.

Although I do have to admit that I am also kind of skeptical about the idea that Tony can recreate the Shi'ar bomb that lifewiped an entire galaxy (at least I think that's what IWD is talking about).


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Which is what I have been saying the whole time.
> 
> Although I do have to admit that I am also kind of skeptical about the idea that Tony can recreate the Shi'ar bomb that lifewiped an entire galaxy (at least I think that's what IWD is talking about).



don;t think i ever said he could build one that kills everything in a galaxy

but he only needs a really shitty imitation that whacks everything...in a certain area 


mind you there are the other options too


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 19, 2010)

Can you show scans of him examining said tech or having access to the same materials?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Can you show scans of him examining said tech or having access to the same materials?



I don't think even at during his nastiest during civil war the issue of building such a horrible WMD ever came up

but him having access to that type of tech and then access to the research of people who do..isn't at all irregular he worked with Reed regularly and when he was with shield he had access to all their material...and data bases...and what ever they got when they captured or raided dooms stuff...its not ooc for him to have made copies for himself

y;'know i'm gonna reread OGS


----------



## Thor (Sep 19, 2010)

So you have no proof to back up your claims? Just as I thought.

Oh yeah the OP says, Tony Stark can only use *his own resources*, which means, powerful resources which he can acces, without needing somebody else's help. 

Tony has no access to how to create Nega Bands seeing as the Kree have forgotten how to create such tech over centuries.

@Shoddragon: How do I look like an anti-comic fanboy? I haven't even said what side I am on, I am just spurring you guys to start a healthy debate, and post proof. What proof have you or IWD posted to back up you claims? none. And one more thing great use of the no limits fallacy, "Tony is a genuis so he creates everything", that way of thinking is pretty dumb. Also note where I said Tony could easily learn how to time travel, he just can't at this moment in time.


----------



## Cooler (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's a question, what's the minimum amount of prep time Tony needs to take this?


----------



## Thor (Sep 19, 2010)

Cooler said:


> Here's a question, what's the minimum amount of prep time Tony needs to take this?



10 years. He would have to research ki thoroughly, create a huge amount of armors, solve their energy problem, probably creating armors that absorb and redirect ki. The guy has been given 10 years prep and he can't even wipe out Ultron. The way people are talking you would think that Tony would have created a bug that gives Ultron a virus or something. One more thing just because Iron Man is bloodlusted doesn't mean he will destroy Marvel Earth for it, so creating weapons of ultimate destruction is out of the question.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> So you have no proof to back up your claims? Just as I thought.
> 
> Oh yeah the OP says, Tony Stark can only use *his own resources*, which means, powerful resources which he can acces, without needing somebody else's help.
> 
> Tony has no access to how to create Nega Bands seeing as the Kree have forgotten how to create such tech over centuries.




the Shiar have it tony has had access to their tech and the templates and research of people who do again using his resources based off what he knows and what he has learned stolen and gleaned he can do what i said

there is nothing disproving that the rest is as sho said BH


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 19, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> 10 years. He would have to research ki thoroughly, create a huge amount of armors, solve their energy problem, probably creating armors that absorb and redirect ki. The guy has been given 10 years prep and he can't even wipe out Ultron. The way people are talking you would think that Tony would have created a bug that gives Ultron a virus or something. One more thing just because Iron Man is bloodlusted doesn't mean he will destroy Marvel Earth for it, so creating weapons of ultimate destruction is out of the question.



i really don't think he needs 10 years to take them out


----------



## Thor (Sep 19, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> the Shiar have it tony has had access to their tech and the templates and research of people who do again using his resources based off what he knows and what he has learned stolen and gleaned he can do what i said
> 
> there is nothing disproving that the rest is as sho said BH



Not all Shiar tech is based on the danger room. Tony has access to only 1 piece of Shiar tech and apparently you believe because of that he can recreate everything they have ever done?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Not all Shiar tech is based on the danger room. Tony has access to only 1 piece of Shiar tech and apparently you believe because of that he can recreate everything they have ever done?



...holly shit..your really trying very hard to distort and BS to downplay this guys abilities aren't you

I believe that him being the bastard that he is who has shown he's not above plundering others research for his own benefit and is very crafty and adaptable having for years had access to a myriad of stolen alien tech Shi'ar skrull and kree amongst it....tech based off of it..and Doom and Red tech having had access to this stuff

it not being impossible for him..being as intelligent as he is to create stuff based off what he knows..and what he had access too..and likely still has templates and such lying around...based off the work of others and his own formidable intellect with the available research to pull this stuff out of his ass

claiming he cannot is functionally ignoring both the characters traits..his resources his own abilities and his own history..


----------



## Thor (Sep 19, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> ...holly shit..your really trying very hard to distort and BS to downplay this guys abilities aren't you
> 
> I believe that him being the bastard that he is who has shown he's not above plundering others research for his own benefit and is very crafty and adaptable having for years had access to a myriad of stolen alien tech Shi'ar skrull and kree amongst it....tech based off of it..and Doom and Red tech having had access to this stuff
> 
> ...



The OP says Tony only has HIS OWN resources. Whatever you are saying is irrelevant.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Sep 19, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Which is what I have been saying the whole time.
> 
> Although I do have to admit that I am also kind of skeptical about the idea that Tony can recreate the Shi'ar bomb that lifewiped an entire galaxy (at least I think that's what IWD is talking about).



Well, considering he does have the ability to do it, we should leave it at plausible.

Cause lets just say (Best case scenario for Tony)no one detects him or tries to go for him, he can use all that tech to take them out

Worst Case being, he takes out one fighter and they all home in on him and he's fucked.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 19, 2010)

22 pages?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Not all Shiar tech is based on the danger room. Tony has access to only 1 piece of Shiar tech and apparently you believe because of that he can recreate everything they have ever done?



no, the danger room is based off of all of shiar's tech. It's an ai library with hard light tech


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 20, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> 10 years. He would have to research ki thoroughly, create a huge amount of armors, solve their energy problem, probably creating armors that absorb and redirect ki. The guy has been given 10 years prep and he can't even wipe out Ultron. The way people are talking you would think that Tony would have created a bug that gives Ultron a virus or something. One more thing just because Iron Man is bloodlusted doesn't mean he will destroy Marvel Earth for it, so creating weapons of ultimate destruction is out of the question.



You're forgetting the fact that Ultron is a genius too. He has his own plans and inventions and can counter what people do against him. Hell, he recently took over a galactic civilization and enslaved an entire galaxy.

In this case, Tony has one - sided prep. There are so many ways for him to take this it probably wouldn't take more than a few weeks.


----------



## DiaMondstates (Sep 20, 2010)

Stark loses convincingly.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 21, 2010)

for a good laugh

pre crisis ass hurt


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 21, 2010)

Heavenly King said:


> for a good laugh
> 
> pre crisis ass hurt



OMFG i was dying in that thread a few minutes ago. apparently dr. gero's intelligence and technology>>>>>>>>>>>>  anything starrk is capable of. I lold.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 21, 2010)

DiaMondstates said:


> Stark loses convincingly.



this is patently and completely not true



Thor Odinson said:


> The OP says Tony only has HIS OWN resources. Whatever you are saying is irrelevant.



your joking right? your at the point where your just dismissing shit...he had access to that tech thus back ups templates and shit he'll have no thats not OOC at all

you really are going out of your way to downplay this guy


----------



## DiaMondstates (Sep 22, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> this is patently and completely not true



Not based on anything said in this thread. 

Iron Man would get defeated, soundly. A group of Saibamen could take him out.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Sep 22, 2010)

Heavenly King said:


> for a good laugh
> 
> pre crisis ass hurt



Wouldn't that make the fight even easier?  Considering he'd only have to take down 1 enemy using some ridiculous prep weapon rather than a whole universe of people?

It was a good chuckle.


----------



## Es (Sep 22, 2010)

DiaMondstates said:


> Not based on anything said in this thread.
> 
> Iron Man would get defeated, soundly. A group of Saibamen could take him out.


Do you even read the comics, or look at the previous pages?  Without prep he has a chance against Goku, and Tony  with prep is pure and utter rape


----------



## DiaMondstates (Sep 22, 2010)

Tony would be hard pressed to defeat Raditz without prep, let alone Goku. A group of Saibamen would take him out, soundly.

Tony with prep is probably the least intimidating hero in the history of ever, his plans to take out other heroes hardly ever work (I don't think I can think of a single time they have, in all honesty).


----------



## Es (Sep 22, 2010)

DiaMondstates said:


> Tony would be hard pressed to defeat Raditz without prep, let alone Goku. A group of Saibamen would take him out, soundly.
> 
> Tony with prep is probably the least intimidating hero in the history of ever, his plans to take out other heroes hardly ever work (I don't think I can think of a single time they have, in all honesty).


The scans and proof provided on the previous pages of the thread beg to differ. I mean with prep he can make various devices to beat the DBZ verse , a power drainer, a black hole, nanotech Thor clones, ect


----------



## DiaMondstates (Sep 22, 2010)

Hardly, I'd say it's the other way around, if anything.

Tony has a hard enough time defeating Mandarin and Temugin (they usually curbstomp him in their meetings with him getting lucky), what's he going to do against someone of comparable skill, far superior speed, firepower, durability and strength?


----------



## Fist of Akuma (Sep 22, 2010)

Would it be right to say that

Goku > Iron man without prep

and 

Iron man with prep > Goku

? If thats the case then iron man wins this thread


----------



## DiaMondstates (Sep 22, 2010)

With prep, Tony would be hard pressed to come up with one of those in a single year.


----------



## Es (Sep 22, 2010)

DiaMondstates said:


> With prep, Tony would be hard pressed to come up with one of those in a single year.


You got any proof  for that or is this just more  of your baseless assumption


----------



## DiaMondstates (Sep 22, 2010)

The onus of proof would actually be on you to prove that Tony can do all of that (don't worry, you can't).

I'm making a negative statement.


----------



## Es (Sep 22, 2010)

DiaMondstates said:


> The onus of proof would actually be on you to prove that Tony can do all of that (don't worry, you can't).
> 
> I'm making a negative statement.


What makes you think he can't make a nanotech plague or a power drainer in less then a year when he's been shown to come up with said tech within a few days/months? And lets not forget he also has one of the Infinity gems.

Also who was the dupe?


----------



## DiaMondstates (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, let's ignore the serious lack of research he can do on Dragonball ki and start with the fact that Tony's cynical/know-it-all nature would probably have him dismissing the concept of ki in the first place. Oops, no power drainer.

What's a nanotech plague going to do outside of get vaporized in the fighters respective aura? Oh, nothing.

You're talking about the reality gem, aren't you? The same gem that tore his arm to shreds the last time he merely touched it? Yeah, you are. Looks like there will be no gem use, either. Wouldn't want Tony to accidentally off himself, now wouldn't we?

I guess he could spend his year devising a "DBZ-buster" armor, which would fail utterly miserably like every other specialized armor he's ever made for this sort of thing.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 22, 2010)

Is this another Moses dupe? It sure sounds like one.

Do you have any proof that nanotech will get vaporized by their auras? I can't think of any reason that it would - it's hardly like their auras strip things down to the molecular level.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2010)

DiaMondstates said:


> Tony would be hard pressed to defeat Raditz without prep, let alone Goku. A group of Saibamen would take him out, soundly.
> 
> Tony with prep is probably the least intimidating hero in the history of ever, his plans to take out other heroes hardly ever work (I don't think I can think of a single time they have, in all honesty).



you have absolutely no clue what the fuck your talking about

and he'd utterly pwn raditz...seriously this is just stupid

you should probably go back to moviecodec


----------



## DiaMondstates (Sep 22, 2010)

I think the onus of proof would be on you to prove this nanotechnology will get through fields which cause rocks and stones to vaporate on contact.

Not to mention he'd have to make a plague which pretty much kills the Z-fighter on the spot, Yamcha would tear Stark a new one if he got his hands on him, after all.


----------



## DiaMondstates (Sep 22, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you have absolutely no clue what the fuck your talking about
> 
> and he'd utterly pwn raditz...seriously this is just stupid
> 
> you should probably go back to moviecodec



A+ argument.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2010)

DiaMondstates said:


> A+ argument.



considering you know absolutely nothing about starks capabilities in so far as saying some one who can level a mountain range is a threat to him...who;s speed barely compares

considering your a sock puppet and likely wont be here long....

considering your lying...distorting the whole burden of proof bit and all that

you really should not toss stones in glass houses kid


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 22, 2010)

Buu turns Ironman to candy.

/thread


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2010)

The Chakra Fro smokes the big one


----------



## SYSC (Sep 22, 2010)

The Chakra Fro said:


> Buu turns Ironman to candy.
> 
> /thread



I agree


----------



## Watchman (Sep 22, 2010)

DiaMondstates said:


> I think the onus of proof would be on you to prove this nanotechnology will get through fields which cause rocks and stones to vaporate on contact.



Yes, vaporizing them, as we can see here where Vegeta clearly vaporizes the ground beneath his feet. 



> Not to mention he'd have to make a plague which pretty much kills the Z-fighter on the spot, Yamcha would tear Stark a new one if he got his hands on him, after all.



It's certainly within Stark's capability to make such a plague, and no, Yamcha wouldn't tear him a new one by any means. _End of Series Goku_ has about a 50% chance of beating Iron Man.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2010)

a micro singulairty blows up in buus face destroying afew lightyears and obliterating buu


----------



## DiaMondstates (Sep 22, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> considering you know absolutely nothing about starks capabilities in so far as saying some one who can level a mountain range is a threat to him...who;s speed barely compares



Mandarin and Temugin can barely level mountain ranges if they put their backs into it, they give Stark the works everytime they meet. That's all Raditz is, a Temugin that's like 10x's more powerful. His speed barely compares, because it's far greater.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> considering your a sock puppet and likely wont be here long....



For what? Having a different opinion?



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> considering your lying...distorting the whole burden of proof bit and all that



I haven't said a single lie this entire thread, it's actually the Iron Man side which is doing all the lying. 

And you're totally right on the whole "distorting the whole burden of proof bit," it is on me to prove a guy can't do something he's never done before. Silly me.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you really should not toss stones in glass houses kid



I really don't understand where you're going with this, but can you please tone down the attitude? Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 22, 2010)

TWF said:


> The Chakra Fro smokes the big one



Show your reputation.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 22, 2010)

The Chakra Fro said:


> Show your rep.



Rest assured that TWF's rep is many magnitudes larger than yours. His rep is probably as much as every other OBD poster's combined.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 22, 2010)

Kid Buu powers up a kamehameha, and Instant Transmissions to the Iron Man's ki signature and obliterates him from the destructive capactity of this attack.

/thread.


----------



## DiaMondstates (Sep 22, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Yes, vaporizing them, as we can see here where Vegeta clearly vaporizes the ground beneath his feet.



So you're ignoring all the times we clearly see stones and rocks disentigrate while they're in the air surrounding them because AT didn't have Super Saiyans melt to the Earth's core everytime they powered up?

Really?




Watchman said:


> It's certainly within Stark's capability to make such a plague, and no, Yamcha wouldn't tear him a new one by any means. _End of Series Goku_ has about a 50% chance of beating Iron Man.



I agree, Goku by the end of the Dragonball half of the series/start of Z has about a 50% chance of beating Iron Man.

He still holds advantages in energy projection, skill, damage soak and most importantly speed. I'd say his odds might be more in the 60-70% range.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 22, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Rest assured that TWF's rep is many magnitudes larger than yours. His rep is probably as much as every other OBD poster's combined.



Why are you telling me this?


----------



## Es (Sep 22, 2010)

DiaMondstates said:


> Mandarin and Temugin can barely level mountain ranges if they put their backs into, they give Stark the works everytime they meet. That's all Raditz is, a Temugin that's like 10x's more powerful. His speed barely compares, because it's far greater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are they lying when they have scans to back up their claims while your just talking out of your ass.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 22, 2010)

DiaMondstates said:


> So you're ignoring all the times we clearly see stones and rocks disentigrate while they're in the air surrounding them because AT didn't have Super Saiyans melt to the Earth everytime they power up?
> 
> Really?



I'm providing a scan that shows they don't vaporize everything around them. It's a visual effect (and a very inconsistent one at that), nothing more. Now if you can prove they vaporize things on a molecular level just with their auras, go ahead.

And just so we're on the same page, I don't think he'll solo the DBZverse - he doesn't have an answer for Buu or Cell, but he'll do a helluvalot of damage with a nanomachine plague before he goes down.



The Chakra Fro said:


> Then why does he disable it then.



He doesn't like his current rep rank's message, IIRC.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2010)

DiaMondstates said:


> Mandarin and Temugin can barely level mountain ranges if they put their backs into, they give Stark the works everytime they meet. That's all Raditz is, a Temugin that's like 10x's more powerful. His speed barely compares, because it's far greater.



now your lying...



DiaMondstates said:


> For what? Having a different opinion?



your opinion is wrong and trollish..its consistent with a forum known for rapant lies stupidity and bad posting..with a history of invading this board

your also more then likely a dupe

your opinion is especially invalid...



DiaMondstates said:


> I haven't said a single lie this entire thread, it's actually the Iron Man side which is doing all the lying.



bullshit..moses



DiaMondstates said:


> And you're totally right on the whole "distorting the whole burden of proof bit," it is on me to prove a guy can't do something he's never done before. Silly me.



its on you to prove that a guy can't do something well within his established capabilities 



DiaMondstates said:


> I really don't understand where you're going with this, but can you please tone down the attitude? Thanks.



can you please cop to it that your here only to troll the forum?


----------



## DiaMondstates (Sep 22, 2010)

Es said:


> How are they lying when they have scans to back up their claims while your just talking out of your ass.



They have scans, none of them do anything to back up their claims.

Just having scans doesn't prove much, the scans actually have to be relevant to the discussion at hand/substantial proof.

Some good scans to contribute to this thread would be Tony Stark based weaponry and what he's actually done with one year of prep in the past.

Unfortunately for you, such scans won't be contributed to this thread. It hurts your case to post what Stark actually shows himself capable of doing, since it falls supremely short of the bar his fanbase (ITT) has set for him.

But, of course, you can continue with this rationale that Pepper Pots calling Tony Stark the smartest man on the planet makes it perfectly feasible for him to recreate every mega weapon in Marvel (note, there haven't really been too many STARK based inventions mentioned in this thread, why's this?) over the span of a year.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm not sure whats more hilarious engaging in pure dishonesty and falsehoods lying about a characters capabilities then claiming to have proof and be an expert only not providing it

or pretending to be innocent of sock puppeting


----------



## Es (Sep 22, 2010)

DiaMondstates said:


> They have scans, none of them do anything to back up your claims.
> 
> Just having scans doesn't prove much, the scans actually have to be relevant to the discussion at hand/substantial proof.
> 
> ...


----------



## DiaMondstates (Sep 22, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I'm providing a scan that shows they don't vaporize everything around them. It's a visual effect (and a very inconsistent one at that), nothing more.



Okay, and I never claimed they "vaporized everything around them."



Watchman said:


> And just so we're on the same page, I don't think he'll solo the DBZverse - he doesn't have an answer for Buu or Cell, but he'll do a helluvalot of damage with a nanomachine plague before he goes down.



Yeah, he might take out Yamcha and Krillin, but they always die.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 22, 2010)

You claimed they would vaporize nanomachines, which work on the cellular level. Do you still stand by that claim?


----------



## Es (Sep 22, 2010)

DiaMondstates said:


> Okay, and I never claimed they "vaporized everything around them."


  Bullshit you just claimed their arura is capable of destroying nanotech, which it is not. 





> Yeah, he might take out Yamcha and Krillin, but they always die.


        .


----------



## Watchman (Sep 22, 2010)

lol, nevermind, the dupe just got banned.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol banned already.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 22, 2010)

sounds like a moses dupe. I love how he is "owning" everybody with his lack of knowledge and 2nd grade debate level.


----------



## SYSC (Sep 22, 2010)

why did he get banned?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2010)

SYSC said:


> why did he get banned?



sock puppet

he also posted bullshit


----------



## SYSC (Sep 22, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> sock puppet
> 
> he also posted bullshit


.........the word or what he thought?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2010)

SYSC said:


> .........the word or what he thought?



his views weren't based on facts...and he was downplaying iron mans capabilities he was talking completely out of his ass...chakra fro was also...in the wrong..though less grievously so

if the word bullshit was a bannable offense I'd be gone..by now so would allot of posters

and who's legendary ninja son? ya null repped me saying he'd own me, thought that was amusing


----------



## SYSC (Sep 22, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> his views weren't based on facts...and he was downplaying iron mans capabilities he was talking completely out of his ass...chakra fro was also...in the wrong..though less grievously so
> 
> if the word bullshit was a bannable offense I'd be gone..by now so would allot of posters
> 
> and who's legendary ninja son? ya null repped me saying he'd own me, thought that was amusing


ok but CF is right. Buu can do that to anyone

Cause you said he shouldnt step into your yard, he's legendary man


----------



## eHav (Sep 22, 2010)

the iron man defenders are still comming short when asked to show any proof he has all those weapons at his disposal. yeah he heard about them saw them and got  intel on them. if they are so uber why hasnt he replicated any of them and keeps getting owned over and over? we also dont know how long it would take him to create all of that, just saying he is super smart doesnt quite cut it. Also having a new armor developed every so many months doesnt mean much since they are basicaly upgrades of existing armor.

Can he take them on with the uber weapons he knows about but never realy made? sure.

 can he actualy make them or even remotely consider making it when he's only preparing for superhumans and he has faced far stronger oponents without considering such weapons? now thats something completely diferent


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2010)

SYSC said:


> ok but CF is right. Buu can do that to anyone
> 
> Cause you said he shouldnt step into your yard, he's legendary man



defense against transmutation is something mosrt top tiers have..tony doing something to his armor to counteract that isnt impossible


----------



## eHav (Sep 22, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> defense against transmutation is something mosrt top tiers have..tony doing something to his armor to counteract that isnt impossible



but does he walk around always prepared for it? and is dbz magic equalized with marvel's ?


----------



## SYSC (Sep 22, 2010)

eHav said:


> but does he walk around always prepared for it? and is dbz magic equalized with marvel's ?



he has a year prep so he would carry it there but i dont get why they are saying with a year prep iron men can automatically have a counter any ability or attack


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2010)

eHav said:


> but does he walk around always prepared for it? and is dbz magic equalized with marvel's ?



with that tech on his person no..in databases and stored templates in his lab yes as does all the other weaponry we all brought up.

and dbz magic...is blatantly inferior to marvel magic...equalizing it seems to be completely off the ball park


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 22, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> if the word bullshit was a bannable offense I'd be gone..by now so would allot of posters


----------



## eHav (Sep 22, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> with that tech on his person no..in databases and stored templates in his lab yes as does all the other weaponry we all brought up.
> 
> and dbz magic...is blatantly inferior to marvel magic...equalizing it seems to be completely off the ball park



erm thats true, what i mean was if it would work more or less the same way.

the problem is, preparation for superhumans is soo vague to properly prepare a decent strategy, he can bring out armor with an absurd resistance to physical damage and not be prepared for ki atacks or the other way around. prep isnt that gd when u duno what ur prepping for

he would have to be ready for powerfull physical attacks(altho not on the hulk's level or even thor's i assume)
he would need to be ready for extreme speeds (his most up to date armor seems to handle that well)
he needs to prepare for at least planetary level ki attacks (which he wont know they have until he faces them)
he would have to prepare for some magic (like buu's candy beam or dabura's stone spit)
he would need to prepare to dish out a good enough amount of destruction (to beat the likes of buu and cell)

and those are the main things i can tell. would he cover everything? or would he have a flaw?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2010)

I loved that show.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2010)

eHav said:


> erm thats true, what i mean was if it would work more or less the same way.]



buu fires a purple blob and  transforms some one into a dildo

strange says some mumbo jumbo and does the same its both molecular level no?

guarding against either is difficult..but not impossible



eHav said:


> the problem is, preparation for superhumans is soo vague to properly prepare a decent strategy, he can bring out armor with an absurd resistance to physical damage and not be prepared for ki atacks or the other way around. prep isnt that gd when u duno what ur prepping for



he can bring out armor that moves at light speed has shielding based off Shi'ar technology....with energy absorption tech thats also self repairing 

his standard armor for awhile iirc allows him to absorb energy and iirc the guys got enough juice to seriously injure the hulk

or he could just virus and bomb spam



eHav said:


> he would have to be ready for powerfull physical attacks(altho not on the hulk's level or even thor's i assume)
> he would need to be ready for extreme speeds (his most up to date armor seems to handle that well)
> he needs to prepare for at least planetary level ki attacks (which he wont know they have until he faces them)
> he would have to prepare for some magic (like buu's candy beam or dabura's stone spit)
> he would need to prepare to dish out a good enough amount of destruction (to beat the likes of buu and cell)



or he could just build a few singularity bombs and some nanite death clouds



eHav said:


> and those are the main things i can tell. would he cover everything? or would he have a flaw?



why would he need to build himself a suit..even though he could...


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 25, 2010)

I already posted scans showing Iron Man's armor is resistant to transmutation. The fact the DBZtards are just ignoring this proves they're full of shit.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 25, 2010)

lmao!!! moses does it again


----------



## eHav (Sep 25, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> or he could just build a few singularity bombs and some nanite death clouds



is this IC of him to do? does he use these tech against the superpowers he faces? just because he can doesnt mean he will.
 i can also say that once the year is over every single character from DBZ fires off all their ki into one single ass beam and i doubt even his armor can handle that, but thats not IC for the DBZ characters. i like the namor thread better there's less speculation


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 25, 2010)

They can fire ki and it somehow stays in the same place for a year?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2010)

eHav said:


> is this IC of him to do? does he use these tech against the superpowers he faces? just because he can doesnt mean he will.



A character with such a long run as Tony has no real "in character" thing to do. He has the smartest and he runs with it. Planetary Nanite Mind Storm is something recent of his that he can do


----------



## eHav (Sep 25, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> They can fire ki and it somehow stays in the same place for a year?



can you read?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, you're full of shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2010)

Poor Mike.


----------



## eHav (Sep 25, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Yeah, you're full of shit.



u mad? just aknowledge it man, u didnt get what i wrote and u made a poor coment


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 25, 2010)

You wrote bullshit and obviously didn't read the thread


----------



## wstickman (Sep 26, 2010)

He has a chance if it was just Goku or somethin...but he ain't takin on every character


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 26, 2010)

wstickman said:


> He has a chance if it was just Goku or somethin...but he ain't takin on every character



Read the thread. He has a year of one - sided prep. They will all die before they even know what is happening.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 26, 2010)

theirs so many things tony can do here to win


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 26, 2010)

eHav said:


> is this IC of him to do?]



yes 


eHav said:


> does he use these tech against the superpowers he faces? just because he can doesnt mean he will.



in a blood lusted scenario match? hell yes he will




eHav said:


> i can also say that once the year is over every single character from DBZ fires off all their ki into one single ass beam and i doubt even his armor can handle that, but thats not IC for the DBZ characters. i like the namor thread better there's less speculation




which would either rebound off some shields..or get drained by a dummy suit and converted into usable energy to power an anti matter bomb..or a singularity one


----------

